# Warhammer 40k Quiz



## Gerald z Rivii (17. Juni 2009)

Frei von dem Fh Quiz mach ich eben mal nen  40k Quiz


Zu beginn mal ne leite Frage mit ner kleinen Gemeinheit.

Wieviele Primarchen gab es und wieviele personen waren es?


----------



## Draos (17. Juni 2009)

20 Primarchen gab es, wo bei nur 18 Personen ^^ Denn  2 Primarchen wurden angeblich von Horus erschlagen als er in der zeit zurück gereist ist um raus zu finden wo er herkommt, is aber nicht 100%sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lion El Jonson
Fulgrim
Perturabo
Jaghatai Khan
Leman Russ
Rogal Dorn
Konrad Curze
Sanguinius
Ferrus Manus
Horus
Roboute Guillaune
Mortarion
Magnus der Rote
Lorgar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Angron
Vulkan
Corax
Alpharius
wenn es richtig ist hier mal meine frage, wo haben die Tyraniden ihren name her?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (17. Juni 2009)

Draos schrieb:


> 20 Primarchen gab es, wo bei nur 18 Personen ^^ Denn  2 Primarchen wurden angeblich von Horus erschlagen als er in der zeit zurück gereist ist um raus zu finden wo er herkommt, is aber nicht 100%sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich lass mal gnade vorrecht ergehen da du dir ja anscheinend sehr viel mühe gegeben hast, das mit horus wäre mir neu kann aber wahr sein, 2 sind halt verschollen wobei halt bei einem immer wieder gemunkelt wird das 1 Sigmar sein konnte, Die kleine gemeinheit auf die ich angespielt habe fehlt aber, da Alpharius Omegon 2 personen aber nur 1 primarch war... aber du hast dir mühe gegeben und ich lass es gelten.


----------



## Draos (17. Juni 2009)

ach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gut das wuste ich nicht . Sigmar ist aber kein primarch, den warhammer und warhammer 40k wurden vor langer zeit von einander getrent. Davor gab es aber das gerücht, gab ja z.B. auch Slann im warhammer 40k universum.
Das mit Horus is in einem Roman nachzulesen. Frag mich nicht welcher glaube das steht im Horus Rising.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (17. Juni 2009)

Draos schrieb:


> ach so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab bis jetzt nur den ersten Horusroman auf deutsch gelesen, da steht nix dergleichen. und offizielle wurden die noch nicht getrennt, es wurde nur nie weiter drauf eingegangen aber noch nie abgestritten.

die Tyraniden heißen so weil sie auf der welt Tyrann zum ersten mal eingefallen sind bzw man sie dort das erste mal antraf oder sowas.

Welche haarfarbe hatte Rangnar Schwarzmähne ursprünglich?


----------



## Da_Profet (17. Juni 2009)

@ Daros: wenn du dir schon die Mühe machst alle Primachen beim Namen zu nennen, hättest du ja auch die Orden dazu schreiben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Alpharius nen Zwilling ist und die ab und zu die Plätze tauschen, erfährt man meine ich nur in den neuen Roman "Legion", wobei es auch einen Uralten Fluff-Text gab in dem das mal kurz erwähnt wurde (kennt aber eigentlich keiner)


Schön das es endlich nen 40k Quiz gibt. Das ist von der Story auch viel interessanter.

Zur Frage: Hatte Ragnar früher nicht blonde Haare.

mfg Da Profet


----------



## Draos (17. Juni 2009)

@Da_Profet jo hätte ich mache können, aber es ging um die Primarchen und nicht um die Orden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So Ragnar hatte früher laut Roman von William king "Wolfskrieger" Schwarze Haare. Nachzulesen auf seite 17.
Das mit den trenen bin ich der meinung hatten sie offizel gemacht, kann mich aber teuschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach und das wo es drin steht , keine ahnung wo habe schon gesucht, weiß nur noch das er mit Erebus in die vergangenheit gereist ist.



So gerade gefunden. dort steht es mit Horus http://www.warhammer40000.net/modules.php?...ighlight=erebus einfach mal lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraluan1 (17. Juni 2009)

Also in der 2ten Edition von W40k hatte Ragnar noch blonde Haare


----------



## Da_Profet (17. Juni 2009)

@ Dantos: Ob das was in dem Forum so stimmt weiß ich ja nicht. Ich hab das 2te Buch auch gelesen und während des Rituals, bei dem Erebrus in den Verstand von Horus eindringt um ihn auf die Seite des Chaos zu ziehen, kam es mir zumindest nie so vor als würden sie wirklich nach Terra reisen, sondern eher als wenn Erebrus oder diese Schlangenkabale (oder wie sie heißt) ihm Visionen zeigen.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass sie wirklich durch Zeit und Raum reisen, mag mich aber irren. ich denke eher das es eine Art von Visionen war, die man Horus gezeigt hat um ihn zum Verrat zu bewegen. Allerdings kann man sicher ewig darüber diskutieren.

Edit: ich hab grade das hier gefunden:
Es steht ausser Frage, dass alle zwanzig Primarchen nach ihrer Entführung durch das Chaos mit dem Imperator wiedervereint wurden.
Diese beide Legionen und auch die Namen ihrer Primarchen werden in keiner der noch vorhandenen Imperialen Aufzeichnungen erwähnt (es existieren auch keinerlei offizielle Texte darüber, auch wenn dies immer wieder von manchen Leuten behauptet wird), da diese bereits vor1 dem Bruderkrieg gelöscht wurden. Die Gründe für diese Löschung sind bis heute nicht geklärt. Wer genau die Löschung aller Aufzeichnungen über diese Legionen befohlen hat ist ebenfalls im Dunklen, wahrscheinlich hat der Imperator diesen Befehl persönlich gegeben. 
Quelle: http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/wiki/Unbekannte_Legion


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (17. Juni 2009)

ja es waren blonde haare wurde anscheinend aber später wegen dem namen zu ner schwarzen tolle, und ja die reiße von horus nach terra war nur eine vision.

da profet du bist


----------



## Draos (17. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Buch immer noch nicht gelesen, wuste das nur da ich es im forum gelesen habe, daher weiß ich nicht ob man es als Visionen  verstehn kann oder ob es wirklich passiert ist.
Is aber auch nicht so wichtig, sie gbt es nicht / nicht mehr ^^

So wo bleibt die frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Da_Profet (17. Juni 2009)

Neue Frage: Wer war Xanthus und wofür ist er berühmt?

mfg Da Profet

PS.: Es gibt bei den Emperors Children einen Predator Panzer der Xanthus heißt, aber den meine ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (17. Juni 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Neue Frage: Wer war Xanthus und wofür ist er berühmt?
> 
> mfg Da Profet
> 
> ...



ich hab irgendwie n planeten oder planetensystem im kopf aber du spielst ja sicher auf eine person an oder?


----------



## Cairen Dorn (17. Juni 2009)

Moinsen,

Xanthus war ein Mann in Imperium der von der Inquisition im 32.M bei "ketzerei" erwischt wurde.
Xanthus beteuerte unaufhörlich seine Unschuld, allerdings gestand er,dass er die Macht des Warp benutzte um an seine Ziele zu kommen.
Er behauptete,dass man die Macht des Warp ohne Gefahr auf Korrumption benutzten könne.

Ich hoffe das ist Richtig xD

P.S.: Xanthus ist auch ein Sub-Sektor mit einer hohen Chaosanbeter Präsenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Cairen


----------



## Da_Profet (18. Juni 2009)

Cairen schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Xanthus war ein Mann in Imperium der von der Inquisition im 32.M bei "ketzerei" erwischt wurde.
> Xanthus beteuerte unaufhörlich seine Unschuld, allerdings gestand er,dass er die Macht des Warp benutzte um an seine Ziele zu kommen.
> ...



Den Inquisitor Xanthus meinte ich. Nach ihm wurden die Xanthiten benannt. Das ist eine Ideologie innerhalb des radikalen Flügels der Inquisition, deren Anhänger der Meinung sind, dass das Chaos nicht von Grund auf Böse ist(ähnlich einer Waffe, die man benutzt um für das Gute zu töten) und durchaus auch ohne korrumpiert zu werden, benutzt werden kann. Alles was man dafür braucht ist ein Glaube der stark genug ist.

Cairen ist dran


----------



## Cairen Dorn (18. Juni 2009)

Ich will den Namen eines Space Marine Ordens wissen!

Besagter Orden, der streng Gläubig an den Imperator ist, wurde von einem der Chaosgötter(buchstäblich) verarscht.
Der Chaosgott gab sich als eine Erscheinung des Imperators aus und benutzte den Orden um diverse "unfähige Chaosanbeter" aus dem Weg zu räumen.
Als der Orden merkte,dass sie betrogen wurden, war es schon zu spät: Mutationen bei vielen Marines!
Der Orden wusste,dass er nun vom Imperium gejagt werden würede, dennoch schwörten sie ihrem Glauben an den Imperator nicht ab.
Sie flohen vor dem Imperium und würden nun umherziehen und die Anhänger des Chaos überrall wo sie sie finden, vernichten
(Hört sich das gut an ^^?)

Also: Ich möchte wissen wie dieser Orden heißt!


----------



## Da_Profet (18. Juni 2009)

Legion of the Dammed?


----------



## Cairen Dorn (18. Juni 2009)

Nop.

Ich glaub die Frage ist auch etwas schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also als Tipp: Über den Orden gibt´s ein Buch!


----------



## Vralkhir (18. Juni 2009)

Cairen schrieb:


> Nop.
> 
> Ich glaub die Frage ist auch etwas schwer
> 
> ...




wenn mich nicht alles täuscht müssten das die Soul-Drinkers sein^^


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (18. Juni 2009)

Vralkhir schrieb:


> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht müssten das die Soul-Drinkers sein^^



Sind sie auch, der gott Müsste Tzeench sein und der aktuelle ordensmeister Sarpedon der spinnenskriptor.

besagter orden wurde außerden Excommunicate Traitoris erklärt.


----------



## Cairen Dorn (18. Juni 2009)

Vralkhir schrieb:


> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht müssten das die Soul-Drinkers sein^^




Das ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf deutsch Seelentrinker.
Das Buch wurde von Ben Counter (Heyne< Verlag) geschrieben und ist meiner Meinung nach lesenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vralkhir du bist nun dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerald hat natürlich ebenfals recht ,dass mit Tzenteech, da war ich mir nicht merh so sicher baer gut das du das sagst ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (18. Juni 2009)

Cairen schrieb:


> Das ist richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es sind sogar 3 bände, ich pserönlich mag den schreibstiel vn counter irgendwie nicht aber dennoch ne nette geschichte, ich persönlich finde nur kings 40k romane wirklich gut geschrieben, lesenswert sind sie aber alle für 40kfans^^


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (18. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß ich bin nich dran ich stell auch keine Frage, ich wollte nur anmerken das es sich empfiehlt sowohl Warhammer als auch Warhammer 40k Bücher im englischen Original zu lesen da die deutschen Übersetzungen teilweise (manche nicht alle) sehr holprig, bzw falsch übersetzt sind sodas die Bedeutung nicht klar ist.

Bei W40k sind das meistens falsch oder anders beschriebene Waffen oder Panzer, bei Warhammer falsche geschichtliche Sachen was Personen angeht oder einfach nur unklar zusammenhängende Sätze. 


Alles von mir geschriebene ist meine eigene Meinung und soll in keiner Form beleidigen oder so…


----------



## Makalvian (19. Juni 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> es sind sogar 3 bände, ich pserönlich mag den schreibstiel vn counter irgendwie nicht aber dennoch ne nette geschichte, ich persönlich finde nur kings 40k romane wirklich gut geschrieben, lesenswert sind sie aber alle für 40kfans^^



jop sind 3 die hier 

http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-40-000-Coun...4634&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-40-000-blut...pd_bxgy_b_img_b

und 

http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-000-Seelent...pd_bxgy_b_img_b

da mich dieser Orden von der Geschichte her am meisten begeistert hat .... 

Gibts noch ähnliche vom Handlungsstrang wie die Seelentrinker ?


----------



## Da_Profet (19. Juni 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> da mich dieser Orden von der Geschichte her am meisten begeistert hat ....
> 
> Gibts noch ähnliche vom Handlungsstrang wie die Seelentrinker ?



meinst du ähnlich Orden oder Bücher?

von den Orden her gibts es noch die Legione of the Dammed.

Bücher über Space Marines gibt es zu hauf und ich hab nicht alle gelesen, aber was ich dir absolut empfehlen kann ist die Horus Heresy Reihe, in der (überraschung) um horus und den großen Bruderkrieg geht. die Reihe besteht bis jetzt aus glaube ich 8 Büchern besteht. Die ersten 3 Bücher drehen sich um Horus persönlich bis zum Virusbombem-massaker auf Istvaan III und in den Büchern danach wird die einzelnen Orden beleuchtet und fast jedem ein eigenes Buch gewidmet.
Die Bücher sind bis auf 2 Ausnahmen ("Descent of Angels" und "Battle for the Abyss") gut gemacht (die Bücher sind nicht von einem Author durchgeschrieben sondern von einer Vielzahl von Authoren die je 1+ Bücher geschrieben haben).

Wenn du diese tragische Geschichte der Souldrinkers mochtest wird dir wahrscheinlich "Legion" am besten gefallen, vom Meister der 40k Romane, Dan Abnett persönlich. Du solltest aber nach Möglichkeit die gesammte Reihen lesen, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, da sich durch die Bücher ein roter Faden zieht und immer wieder auf Ereignisse in früheren Büchern angespielt wird.
Und wenn deine Kenntnisse in Englisch es zulassen solltest du die Bücher in Englisch lesen.
Das erste Buch der Reihe ist zwar gerade auf Deutsch, aber wie Bel-Korhadris schon sagte, sind die Bücher in Orginalsprache einfach besser. Nicht nur weil die Bücher teilweise von Leute übersetzt werden, die das 40k Universum nicht kennen und demnach viel sachen falsch übersetzen, was das angeht sind die neuen Bücher deutlich besser geworden. Auch geht beim Übersetzen viel von Schreibstyl des Authors verloren, was daran liegt das man bestimmte Ausdrücke, Übersetzungen und auch vom Author erfundene Wörter enfach nicht vernünftig übersetzen kann.

lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn du was über Space Marines lesen willst, kommst du an der Horus Heresy Reihe nicht vorbei.

mfg Da Profet


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (19. Juni 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> meinst du ähnlich Orden oder Bücher?
> 
> von den Orden her gibts es noch die Legione of the Dammed.
> 
> ...



Also ich würde die seelentrinker eher mit den Relictors oder Blood Ravens bezeichnen als mit der legion... aber wenn du schon mit der legion anfängst solltest du auch die ganze verfluchte vründung (21) nennen da alle verfluchte verabscheute mutanten waren.

Btw nächste frage bitte, falls kine kommen sollte, nenn 4 orden der verfluchten Gründung mit Merkmalen des fluchs(Mutation).


----------



## Vralkhir (19. Juni 2009)

Entschuldigt bitte, hab das gestern auf den letzten Drücker in der Arbeit beantwortet und bin seitdem nicht mehr zum nachsehen gekommen^^

Hier nun noch eine Frage:

Welches Gerät wird als Tuedor bezeichnet?


----------



## Da_Profet (19. Juni 2009)

Vralkhir schrieb:


> Hier nun noch eine Frage:
> 
> Welches Gerät wird als Tuedor bezeichnet?


Die Shurikenkanone de Eldar

meine Frage: Was ist ein STK?


----------



## Membaris (19. Juni 2009)

Ein Standarttechnologiekonstruckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Truppen der zukünftigen Space Marines müssen sich erst beweisen bovor sie eine
Servorüstung tragen dürfen? Und in welche Einheit werden diese zuerst untergebracht?


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Juni 2009)

Die Scouts, und sie kommen immer in die 10. Kompanie eines Ordens, der Scoutkompanie (Bei Kodextreuen Orden, einige Orden machen das etwas anders)

Was ist das Crux Terminatus, und wozu ist es gut.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (19. Juni 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Die Scouts, und sie kommen immer in die 10. Kompanie eines Ordens, der Scoutkompanie (Bei Kodextreuen Orden, einige Orden machen das etwas anders)
> 
> Was ist das Crux Terminatus, und wozu ist es gut.



Veteranenauszeichnung auf der linken Schulter des eines Imperiumstreuen z.b. SM. Sie wurden angeblich aus teilen der Rüstung des Imperators angefertigt bzw mit einem spilitter. Im Spiel verleit sie 1+ Angriff.

Btw bei den Black Templars sind es Neophytn die regulär in den Standarttruppen eingesetzt werden und immer einen Paladin zugeteilt. Bei den Space Wolves dürfen Die neuen rekruten nach der ausbildung sofot Servorüstungen tragen(Blutwölfe).

Nenne 4 Orden der verfluchten Fründung sammt Fluch, mit ausnahme der LotD.


----------



## Bloodghost (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
da hier doch einige Kenner unter euch sind, denk ich mal dass meine Frage bei euch ganz gut aufgehoben ist:
Kann mir jmd eine/einige W40k Lektüre/n empfehlen die einen gut in das WH Universum einleitet? Mit Link zu Amazon eventuell^^
Danke schonma!


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (19. Juni 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Veteranenauszeichnung auf der linken Schulter des eines Imperiumstreuen z.b. SM. Sie wurden angeblich aus teilen der Rüstung des Imperators angefertigt bzw mit einem spilitter. Im Spiel verleit sie 1+ Angriff.
> 
> Btw bei den Black Templars sind es Neophytn die regulär in den Standarttruppen eingesetzt werden und immer einen Paladin zugeteilt. Bei den Space Wolves dürfen Die neuen rekruten nach der ausbildung sofot Servorüstungen tragen(Blutwölfe).
> 
> Nenne 4 Orden der verfluchten Fründung sammt Fluch, mit ausnahme der LotD.



Die meisten Übersetzungen sind Müll wie meine vorscheiber schons agen, aber besser son müll als auf englisch lesen, finde ich.

Aber http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-40-000-gros...2296&sr=8-1 ist recht nett und bei http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-40-000-Ultr...2296&sr=8-6 hast du 3 bänder in einem buch+ ne kurze vorgeschichte. aber kommt auch drauf an was du gerne im WH40k lesen willst bzw worüber.


----------



## Makalvian (19. Juni 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> meinst du ähnlich Orden oder Bücher?
> 
> von den Orden her gibts es noch die Legione of the Dammed.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Ausführliche Beschreibung werd mir die mal zu gemüte führen . Wichtig wäre mir halt gerade ein Orden ,der genau wie die Seelentrinker , die durch einen Verrat an ihnen von Verbündeten zu Abtrünigen werden . Sei es jetzt durch den Orden den Mechanikus oder durch  eine Chaosgeburt die ihnen den leere Versprechnungen verbreitet und sie diese bekämpfen. Im grunde genommen also ein nachvollziehbare Handlung, keine Geschichte die nur mit irgendwelchen Heldentaten glänzt .


----------



## Infel (20. Juni 2009)

ich versuch dann mal die frage zu beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 

Flame Falcons - leiden unter spontaner Selbstentzündung, verbrennen dabei aber nicht sondern werden von den Flammen wie von einer Aura umhüllt, findet die Inquisition wohl nicht so toll ^^ 

Black Dragons - das Ossmodula weißt einen genetischen Defekt auf, den Marines wachsen Knochenkämme

Lamenters - werden vom Pech verfolgt, geraten deshalb immer wieder in Notlagen bei denen die meisten ihrer Legionen vernichtet wurden

Fire Hawks - gingen im Warp verloren, die wenigen die überlebten waren stark verändert; man vermutet eine Verbindung zwischen ihnen und der Legion of the Damned 


wenn die Antwort so okee ist, FFA mir fällt gerade keine passende Frage ein -.-


----------



## Da_Profet (20. Juni 2009)

Bloodghost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da hier doch einige Kenner unter euch sind, denk ich mal dass meine Frage bei euch ganz gut aufgehoben ist:
> Kann mir jmd eine/einige W40k Lektüre/n empfehlen die einen gut in das WH Universum einleitet? Mit Link zu Amazon eventuell^^
> Danke schonma!



die ersten 40k Romane die ich gelesen habe war die Gaunts Ghosts Reihe.
Darin dreht es sich halt um Colonel-Kommissar Gaunt und sein Regiment, das 1.Tanith. die ersten 2 Bücher waren auf English ein wenig anstrengend (vor allem weil ich vorher kaum sachen in englisch gelesen habe), danach gings aber rund. 
Die ersten beiden sind auch nicht schlecht, enthalten aber viele Szenen- und Zeitwechsel (gegenwart, vor 15Jahren, Gaunts Kindheit) die im Zusammenhang mit ner nicht so vertrauten Sprache teils verwirrend war. die Reihe besteht bis jetzt aus 11 Büchern (Im November kommt das nächste) und ist auch komplett in Deutsch übersetzt. Besonders gefallen hat mir das die Bücher in Kapitel unterteil wurden, The Founding, The Saint, The Lost(?), die jeweils 3-4 Bücher umfassen in den sich grob ein roter Faden erkennen lässt.
den amazonlink gibts natürlich dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.amazon.de/Founding-Gaunts-Ghost...4522&sr=8-2

Da FFA hier ne neue Frage: Wie wurde Slaanesh geboren?


----------



## Vralkhir (20. Juni 2009)

^^ Die Frage is für mich

Durch die Dekadenz der alten Eldar, deren Seelen im Warp zu der widerwärtigen Präsenz Slaaneshs verschmolzen.
Slaanesh ist nichts weiter als die finstere Seite der Eldar-Seele


Neue Frage:
Was macht Tyraniden-Gifte für Space-Marines besonders tödlich?


----------



## Makalvian (20. Juni 2009)

Vralkhir schrieb:


> Neue Frage:
> Was macht Tyraniden-Gifte für Space-Marines besonders tödlich?



1.Dadurch das die Tyraniden in ihrer Evolution nie stillstehen also sich ständig weiterentwickeln gibt es meistens kein bekannstes Heilmittel
2. Die Tyraniden setzten hauptsächlich Anti-Infanterie Waffen ein heißt,
 gerade die Bohrkäferkanone oder die Biozidkanone oder der "einfache" Säurespuckerkanone sind durch die Maden oder Bohrkäfer die sie abfeuern eine große Gefahr für jeden Ordensbruder.

ich hoff mal das ist es


----------



## Vralkhir (20. Juni 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> 1.Dadurch das die Tyraniden in ihrer Evolution nie stillstehen also sich ständig weiterentwickeln gibt es meistens kein bekannstes Heilmittel
> 2. Die Tyraniden setzten hauptsächlich Anti-Infanterie Waffen ein heißt,
> gerade die Bohrkäferkanone oder die Biozidkanone oder der "einfache" Säurespuckerkanone sind durch die Maden oder Bohrkäfer die sie abfeuern eine große Gefahr für jeden Ordensbruder.
> 
> ich hoff mal das ist es



Naja, noch nicht ganz.
Hier ein Tip, es geht um ganz bestimmte Zellen in den Giften und deren Auswirkung auf die Physiologie eines Space-Marines.

Hab die Frage wohl auch etwas dumm formuliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (20. Juni 2009)

Dann die Möglichkeit das aus Verbündeten Feinden werden , wie die Scriptoren die versuchten die Bohrkäferkanonen zu analysieren und denen letzten Endes Amok liefen ?

sry da hören gerade die geistigen Ergüsse auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vralkhir (20. Juni 2009)

Nein, auch das isses net.

Es geht um einen ganz speziellen Bestandteil der Tyraniden-Gifte. Die  ......-Zellen


----------



## Dreonidas (21. Juni 2009)

Phagenzellen welche in den Giftdrüsen bzw. Toxinkammern produziert werden.

Und was macht es bei Space Marines? Ich versuche es kurz zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Körper des Space Marines werden die meisten Gifte in kurzer Zeit vernichtet, doch die Phagenzellen werden durch die Versuche sie zu neutralisieren erst richtig aktiviert. Sie imitieren die Oberfläche von Körperzellen und beginnen dann damit, alles zu zerstören, dem sie begegnen. 
Dieser Schaden regt die Larraman-Zellen zu Hyperaktivität an, was im ganzen Körper zu verstopften Blutgefäßen führt.


Meine Frage lautet:
Unter welchem Namen ist der Tyrann von Sarora noch bekannt?

edit: Kleiner Tipp, er gehört zu den Auserkorenen Abaddons


----------



## Infel (22. Juni 2009)

Unter dem Namen Devram Korda.

Nächste Frage:
Wer sind die Skitarii?


----------



## Alith (22. Juni 2009)

Die sogenannten Skitarii sind die regulären Truppen des Adeptus Mechanicus. Sie werden zum Schutz von Fabriken und anderen Einrichtungen eingesetzt, begleiten aber auch die Techpriester auf Expeditionen und begleiten Titanen und andere Kriegsmaschinen des Adeptus Mechanicus im Einsatz. 

Nächste Frage:
Was ist das Missionaria Galaxia?


----------



## Da_Profet (22. Juni 2009)

Das Missionaria Galaxia ist ein Teil des Ministorums, deren Aufgabe es ist, Welten die vom Wahren Glauben abgefallen sind wieder zu bekehren. Auch bereiten sie Neu- und Wiederbesiedlungen vor.

Meine Frage: Wie erkennt man bei einer Ork-Horde ganz einfach den Boss und warum ist das so?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (22. Juni 2009)

Alith schrieb:


> Die sogenannten Skitarii sind die regulären Truppen des Adeptus Mechanicus. Sie werden zum Schutz von Fabriken und anderen Einrichtungen eingesetzt, begleiten aber auch die Techpriester auf Expeditionen und begleiten Titanen und andere Kriegsmaschinen des Adeptus Mechanicus im Einsatz.
> 
> Nächste Frage:
> Was ist das Missionaria Galaxia?



Ork mpssten mit der geit und der bösartigkeit wachen und von daher ist der Boss der größte unf fieseste.

Wozu dienen/was sagen die Knöpfe an der Stirn der Space Marines aus.


----------



## Cairen Dorn (22. Juni 2009)

Sind das nicht Teile von inneren Implantaten.
Und ich vermute die gucken herraus um "Daten aus dem Hirn zu bekommen" o.O
Ich hab eig. kein Plan aber mal raten schadet nciht xD


----------



## Blackfall234 (22. Juni 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Das Missionaria Galaxia ist ein Teil des Ministorums, deren Aufgabe es ist, Welten die vom Wahren Glauben abgefallen sind wieder zu bekehren. Auch bereiten sie Neu- und Wiederbesiedlungen vor.
> 
> Meine Frage: Wie erkennt man bei einer Ork-Horde ganz einfach den Boss und warum ist das so?




An der größe und der Orkigkeit ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
N Ork WAAAGH Bozz is da beste und schlaueste und größtä von da Boyz . 

Das würd jetzt nen Ork als Antwort hinschmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Obs stimmt weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht noch an den Trophäen oder so.

Wenns richtig war hab ich keine Frage : FFA


----------



## Pymonte (22. Juni 2009)

Also in einigen Büchern werden sie auch als Rangabzeichen beschrieben...


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (22. Juni 2009)

Ich könnt mir vorstellen da sie manchmal auch Helmlos umherziehen das es schlicht zur verstärkung der Schädelstruktur dient sollten sie da getroffen werden... hört sich vielleicht behämmert an aber hey,... es sind SPACE marines


----------



## AlphaNUSS (22. Juni 2009)

Da niemand ne Frage stellt hier meine: Wieso tragen die Krieger des Deatwings weiße Rüstungen?


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (23. Juni 2009)

Ich räume mal hier ein bissel auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Orkbosse sind am größten, richtig. Nun das warum: Orks werden durch Kampfhandlungen immer größer.



> Wer stärka ist, hat Rächt, und wer noch stärka ist, hat Oba-Rächt.



Die Bolzen in der Stirn: ein Bolzen steht für 10 Jahre im Dienste für den Imperator.

Die Deathwing Rüstungen sind knochenweiß, zu Ehren des Terminator Trupps um Captain "Cloud Runner", welche ihre einstige Heimatwelt von einem Symbionten Kult befreiten. 

Frage:

Welche ist neben dem Imperatorkult, die einzige, noch zugelassene Religion?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vralkhir (23. Juni 2009)

Der Omnissiah-Kult, also die Religion des Adeptus Mechanikus. 
Der Omnissiah wird offiziell aber als Aspekt des Imperators ausgegeben... 

Nächste Frage:
Aufgrund welchen Ereignisses auf der Welt Armageddon ist Logan Grimnar den imperialen Regierungsorganen gegenüber verbittert?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (23. Juni 2009)

Vralkhir schrieb:


> Der Omnissiah-Kult, also die Religion des Adeptus Mechanikus.
> Der Omnissiah wird offiziell aber als Aspekt des Imperators ausgegeben...
> 
> Nächste Frage:
> Aufgrund welchen Ereignisses auf der Welt Armageddon ist Logan Grimnar den imperialen Regierungsorganen gegenüber verbittert?



Sie ließen im glaub ich ersten krieg um Armagedon, jedenfalls den mit derm Dämonenprimarchen Angron, alle damaligen Bewohner von Armagedon Sterilisieren und in Zwangslager verschiffen um alles zu vertuschen. daraufhin wurde Atmagedon neu besiedelt.

Btw müsten die Bolzen 50 und nicht 10 Jahre representieren.


Wen beten die Mechprister des Omnissiah-Kultes in wirklichkeit an. Und wo genau ist das Paradadoxon des kultes. 

Nagut sind 2 fragen :-P


----------



## Vralkhir (23. Juni 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Sie ließen im glaub ich ersten krieg um Armagedon, jedenfalls den mit derm Dämonenprimarchen Angron, alle damaligen Bewohner von Armagedon Sterilisieren und in Zwangslager verschiffen um alles zu vertuschen. daraufhin wurde Atmagedon neu besiedelt.
> 
> Btw müsten die Bolzen 50 und nicht 10 Jahre representieren.
> 
> ...



Den Drachen, also einen C'tan^^
Allerdings ist der Kult der Maschine deswegen tief gespalten.

Mit dem Paradoxon kann ich dir allerdings nicht ganz folgen...


----------



## Vralkhir (23. Juni 2009)

sry, Doppelpost


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (23. Juni 2009)

Vralkhir schrieb:


> Den Drachen, also einen C'tant^^
> Allerdings ist der Kult der Maschine deswegen tief gespalten.
> 
> Mit dem Paradoxon kann ich dir allerdings nicht ganz folgen...



Das mit dem Drachn ist richtig, aber das wissen ja auch nicht alle von Mechanicus. Soll ich das Paradox auflösen oder noch erraten lassen?


----------



## Vralkhir (23. Juni 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Das mit dem Drachn ist richtig, aber das wissen ja auch nicht alle von Mechanicus. Soll ich das Paradox auflösen oder noch erraten lassen?



raten is wohl besser ^^
vlt. fällt mir ja morgen noch was ein


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (24. Juni 2009)

Der Drache hat, wie jeder C'tan, eine (und auch dieselbe) Leibspeise: die Essenzen von intelligenten Lebewesen.
Beim Kult Mechanicus passiert dies, indem sie ihre noch funktionstüchtigen Organe, Gliedmaßen usw. durch Implantate ersetzen.

Zu den Stirnbolzen habe ich inzwischen widersprüchliche  Informationen, einigen wir uns darauf, daß sie die Dienstzeit anzeigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (24. Juni 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Der Drache hat, wie jeder C'tan, eine (und auch dieselbe) Leibspeise: die Essenzen von intelligenten Lebewesen.
> Beim Kult Mechanicus passiert dies, indem sie ihre noch funktionstüchtigen Organe, Gliedmaßen usw. durch Implantate ersetzen.
> 
> Zu den Stirnbolzen habe ich inzwischen widersprüchliche  Informationen, einigen wir uns darauf, daß sie die Dienstzeit anzeigen.
> ...



Wie gesagt einer ansicht nach waren es 50 jahre Dienstzeit scheinen mir am logischten, bin aber auch kein Warhammer Experte der das Lexicanum und alle WDs auswendig kennt.

Und nun zum Paradox, wie wir ja alle wissen ist der imperator für den Mechanicus der Omnissiah, Prophet des Mashcinengottes ist, aber der Imperator hat imm 11 bzw 12 Jhrhundertd en drachen auf den Mars eingespert... Wodruch er sozusagen zum Grpnder des Kultes auf dem Mars wurde....


----------



## Da_Profet (25. Juni 2009)

neue Frage bitte *schubs*


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (26. Juni 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> neue Frage bitte *schubs*



Ach was soll, wenn nix kommt mach ich eben weiter.

Wie heißt der Held aus DoW2?


----------



## Apyrael (28. Juni 2009)

Der Captain der Blood Ravens heißt Davian Thule, den Oberkommandierenden benennt man selbst.

Neue Frage, neue Glück:

Wer oder was ist Quixos und was ist sein Makel?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (28. Juni 2009)

Apyrael schrieb:


> Der Captain der Blood Ravens heißt Davian Thule, den Oberkommandierenden benennt man selbst.
> 
> Neue Frage, neue Glück:
> 
> Wer oder was ist Quixos und was ist sein Makel?



Der Held wir im DoW2 Buch genannt und heißt Aramus. Aber man kann ihn auch selbst bennen, Konnte man in FF aber auch machen...

Quixos war n Inqui der von nem Dämonen verwundet wurde und eine Kralle ins einem herzen blieb stecken die ihm Große Psionische macht verlieh und die ihn immerweiter Korumpierte, später wurde er zum Radikalen erschuf 2 Bessesene und wurde schließlich von Inquisitoren angeführt von Eisenhorn vernichtet.

Welcher Phönixkönig lief zu den Dark Eldern über und was sind seine *Kinder*?


----------



## Da_Profet (29. Juni 2009)

Arhra war der Phönixkönig der zu den Darkeldar übergelaufen ist. Seine "Kinder" sind die Inccubi.
Neue Frage: Wer war der Lehrer von Golesh Constantine Pheppos Heldane und wie und wo starb Heldane?

so long


----------



## Todtsteltzer (29. Juni 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Neue Frage: Wer war der Lehrer von Golesh Constantine Pheppos Heldane und wie und wo starb Heldane?



Heldane war ein Schüler von Inquisitor Commodus Voke.

Er starb während des Kreuzzugs in die Sabbatwelten auf Menazoid Epsilon durch eine psionische Rückkopplung - ein von Heldane psionisch kontrollierter Agent wurde getötet und der Inquisitor schaffte es nicht mehr, seinen Geist von dem des Sterbenden zu lösen.

Meine Frage: Wer oder was sind die Saruthi?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (29. Juni 2009)

Todtsteltzer schrieb:


> Heldane war ein Schüler von Inquisitor Commodus Voke.
> 
> Er starb während des Kreuzzugs in die Sabbatwelten auf Menazoid Epsilon durch eine psionische Rückkopplung - ein von Heldane psionisch kontrollierter Agent wurde getötet und der Inquisitor schaffte es nicht mehr, seinen Geist von dem des Sterbenden zu lösen.
> 
> Meine Frage: Wer oder was sind die Saruthi?



Könnt ihr mal mit den Eisenhornfragen aufhören^^

Archnidenartige Xenos wobei Arachnide nicht ganz zutrift es aber am besten laut Gregor beschreibt. Sie Leben in 4d und haben weder Hör- noch Seevermögen.

Ob sie von Naturaus in 4D leben oder ob es an Necrodings(namen weiß ich nicht ist aber n besonderess Chaosbuch) ist nicht bekannt. Sie gelten als ausgestorben.

Nächste Frage. Wieso herscht ein "kleiner Disput zwischen Karamasow und den Thorianer?


----------



## Apyrael (30. Juni 2009)

Karamsow ist Großinquisitor des Ordo Haereticus im Segmentum Solar und hat als solcher einen jungen Prediger verbrannt, der die Bevölkerung von Salem Proctor gegen einen verbrecherischen Kardinal geführt hat.
Die Thorianer glaubten, der junge Prediger wäre ein Gefäß des Imperators und hatten sich aufgemacht ihn zu suchen. Natürlich kamen sie zu spät und konnten nur noch die verbrannten Überreste des Predigers in Empfang nehmen. Ehe die Thorianer etwas gegen Karamasow unternehmen konnten, stellte sich sich heraus, dass das Chaos sich unter den Anhängern des Predigers ausbreitete und Karamasow Recht hatte.
Sauer waren die Thorianer (und auch die Ekklesiarchie) trotzdem... Tja, was man kanns halt nicht jedem Recht machen.

Ich mach mal weiter:
Wer waren Keyshen, Minos, Berabaddon, Litus, Syrakul, Derdaeddon, Karadon, Janipur und Sejanus? 
Und um es ganz zu machen, welche Stellung bekleideten sie?


----------



## Da_Profet (1. Juli 2009)

Apyrael schrieb:


> Ich mach mal weiter:
> Wer waren Keyshen, Minos, Berabaddon, Litus, Syrakul, Derdaeddon, Karadon, Janipur und Sejanus?
> Und um es ganz zu machen, welche Stellung bekleideten sie?


Waren das nicht Captains der Lunar Wolves? Die Namen verbinde ich irgendwie damit.


----------



## Apyrael (1. Juli 2009)

Ja, gar nicht schlecht. Das sind die Namen der toten Mitglieder des Mournival bevor Garviel Loken beitritt. 
War zugegebenermaßen etwas unfair, steht nur in einem Roman soweit ich weiß.
Deine Runde.


----------



## Da_Profet (1. Juli 2009)

Was ist ein "Blunt" (auf deutsch: "Stumpfkopf")?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (1. Juli 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Was ist ein "Blunt" (auf deutsch: "Stumpfkopf")?



Ich verbinde damit irgendwie was Psionisches oder Psioniker aber wüsste nicht in welchem zusammenhang.


----------



## Da_Profet (1. Juli 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Ich verbinde damit irgendwie was Psionisches oder Psioniker aber wüsste nicht in welchem zusammenhang.


Die Richtung ist schon gut.
Tipp: Nur Psionker benutzen den Ausdruck und er ist eher Umgangssprache.


----------



## Snottrek (1. Juli 2009)

vllt. irgendein eine psi energie die gegner zum sprechen bringt oder so ?


fragt mich nicht wie ich drauf gekommen bin !^^


----------



## Dreonidas (1. Juli 2009)

Stumpfkopf ist ein Ausdruck Sanktionierter Psioniker für Nichttelepathen.

edit: ups frage vergessen. Wie nennen die Tanither den Raketenwerfer noch? Es gibt mehrere Bezeichnungen aber einer reicht schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Profet (1. Juli 2009)

Im englishen heißen die "Threat-Feather". Deutsch kenn ich nicht, würde auch komisch klingen (Bedrohungs-f******). Feth ist ja das Schimpfwort der Wahl bei den Tanithern.

Neue Frage: Wie nennt man Psioniker der Omega-Klasse noch und was ist das besondere an ihnen?

mfg Da Profet


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (1. Juli 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Im englishen heißen die "Threat-Feather". Deutsch kenn ich nicht, würde auch komisch klingen (Bedrohungs-f******). Feth ist ja das Schimpfwort der Wahl bei den Tanithern.
> 
> Neue Frage: Wie nennt man Psioniker der Omega-Klasse noch und was ist das besondere an ihnen?
> 
> mfg Da Profet



Geht garnicht Omega sind eher antipsioniker, unberührbare sozusagen, immer diese Eisenhornfragen... Tze Dabei hab ich das buch erst vorgestern durchgelesen^^.

Wer sind die Illuminaten?


----------



## Cairen Dorn (1. Juli 2009)

Moin

Wollt nurmal hinzufügen das der Raketenwerfer des Thaniter auf deutsch " Kettenschredderer"heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wer die Illuminaten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kein plan...


mfg Cairen


----------



## Da_Profet (1. Juli 2009)

Die Illuminaten sind ein Geheimbund. Sie gehören zu den wenigen, die "Wissen" das der Imperator auf dem Golden Thron nur eine leere Hülle ist und seine Seele durch das Immaterium wandert und darauf wartet wiedergeboren zu werden. Sie nennen ich (glaube ich) auch Sternenkind (zumindest hat das iwie damit zu tun).

Neue Frage vorm Feierabend: Wie heißt das Handbuch der Imperialen Armee?

Edith: hab grad nochmal nachgelesen und die Illuminaten wurden von GW inzwischen aus dem Fluff gestrichen (nur so zur Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Juli 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Neue Frage vorm Feierabend: Wie heißt das Handbuch der Imperialen Armee?



Achtung, Zungenbrecher folgt: "The Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer"

Gibts übrigens sogar zu kaufen: http://www.amazon.de/Imperial-Infantrymans...4168&sr=8-1

Nächste Frage: Welches "Verbrechen" belastete das Gewissen des Primarchen Corax so schwer, dass er dafür ein Jahr und einen Tag um Vergebung betete und sich dann in den Wirbel des Chaos aufmachte?


----------



## Apyrael (1. Juli 2009)

Nach dem Verrat auf Istvaan III/IV/V (keine Ahnung mehr) musste Corax seine Legion neu aufstellen. Da Zeit ein knappes Gut war entschied er sich den Prozess der Umwandlung in einen Space Marine zu beschleunigen. Dabei entstanden mutierte Bestien, die dann in die Schlacht getrieben wurden. (Die Space Wolves erzählen das als die Geschichte der Werbestien)
Nach dem Einsatz erschoß Corax persönlich jede Kreatur und brütete dann vor sich hin. Nach dem genannten Zeitraum verschwand er dann mit dem Wörtchen "Nimmermehr..."

Und jetzt eine allgemeine Frage: Wie heißt das Gedicht zum Wörtchen "nimmermehr" und wer hat es geschrieben?
Und Zweitens: Welcher sympathische junge Mann musste auf Skalathrax leider völlig ausrasten?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (1. Juli 2009)

Apyrael schrieb:


> Nach dem Verrat auf Istvaan III/IV/V (keine Ahnung mehr) musste Corax seine Legion neu aufstellen. Da Zeit ein knappes Gut war entschied er sich den Prozess der Umwandlung in einen Space Marine zu beschleunigen. Dabei entstanden mutierte Bestien, die dann in die Schlacht getrieben wurden. (Die Space Wolves erzählen das als die Geschichte der Werbestien)
> Nach dem Einsatz erschoß Corax persönlich jede Kreatur und brütete dann vor sich hin. Nach dem genannten Zeitraum verschwand er dann mit dem Wörtchen "Nimmermehr..."
> 
> Und jetzt eine allgemeine Frage: Wie heißt das Gedicht zum Wörtchen "nimmermehr" und wer hat es geschrieben?
> Und Zweitens: Welcher sympathische junge Mann musste auf Skalathrax leider völlig ausrasten?



Poe, Der Rabe, Kharn der verräter, wodurch er auch den netten beinahmene erhielt.

Ich bin mal gemein und stell keine richtige frage auf die es ja oder nein gibt oder nen besondern namen sondern etwas was man nur ca denken kann.

Von welcher Legion stammen den Blood Ravens ab? benutzt einfach das ausschlussverfahren.


----------



## Yondaime (1. Juli 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Poe, Der Rabe, Kharn der verräter, wodurch er auch den netten beinahmene erhielt.
> 
> Ich bin mal gemein und stell keine richtige frage auf die es ja oder nein gibt oder nen besondern namen sondern etwas was man nur ca denken kann.
> 
> Von welcher Legion stammen den Blood Ravens ab? benutzt einfach das ausschlussverfahren.




man munkelt das es die Imperal Fists sind da der Orden "Rogals Faust" in ihrem Besitz hat.

wenns richtig is :O

wie hiess der erste(?) bekannte Space marine der vom Chaos befallen wurde und seine eigenen Brüder tötete (was vor dem bruder krieg undenkbar war...)


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (2. Juli 2009)

Yondaime schrieb:


> man munkelt das es die Imperal Fists sind da der Orden "Rogals Faust" in ihrem Besitz hat.
> 
> wenns richtig is :O
> 
> wie hiess der erste(?) bekannte Space marine der vom Chaos befallen wurde und seine eigenen Brüder tötete (was vor dem bruder krieg undenkbar war...)



Leider nicht richtig da sie in dow 2 von allen orden n besoneres item haben... kleienr tipp geht mal auf die gennsatten ein.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (2. Juli 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Poe, Der Rabe, Kharn der verräter, wodurch er auch den netten beinahmene erhielt.
> 
> Ich bin mal gemein und stell keine richtige frage auf die es ja oder nein gibt oder nen besondern namen sondern etwas was man nur ca denken kann.
> 
> Von welcher Legion stammen den Blood Ravens ab? benutzt einfach das ausschlussverfahren.



Gut, spekulieren wir mal. Die reinsten Gensaaten haben ja die Custodes, Dark Angels, Ultramarines und die Grey Knights. 
Ausschließen kann man schon mal de Ultramarines, da gäbe es nichts zu verschleiern.
Ebenfalls Custodes, denn die sind ja körperlich und geistig dem einfachen Space Marine weit überlegen.
Die Grey Knights haben zwar viel Psioniker, wurden aber bestimmt erst von der Inquistion gezüchtet.
Blieben noch die Dark Angels, da könnte man die Herkunft aus politischen Gründen durchaus verschleiern. 

Mein absoluter Geheimtip ist, sie sind dem Imperator treu ergebene Thousand Sons. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (2. Juli 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Gut, spekulieren wir mal. Die reinsten Gensaaten haben ja die Custodes, Dark Angels, Ultramarines und die Grey Knights.
> Ausschließen kann man schon mal de Ultramarines, da gäbe es nichts zu verschleiern.
> Ebenfalls Custodes, denn die sind ja körperlich und geistig dem einfachen Space Marine weit überlegen.
> Die Grey Knights haben zwar viel Psioniker, wurden aber bestimmt erst von der Inquistion gezüchtet.
> ...



Ich bin beeindruckt, das lass ich mal als "richtig" gelten da es ja keinw irklich richtig und falsch gibt bei einer vermutung aber die begründung gut ist.

Zusätzlich möchte ich sagen da sie aus keiner der anderen ergebenen SM Stammen können da der rest bestimmte Makel bzw eigenheitn aufweißt(Fangzähne der Space Wolve, unfähigkeit der Imperial Fists Gift zu spucken oder die Wildheit der White Scars)

Ultramarines Könnten es dennoch sein, Dark Angels bezweifel ich dann schon eher.

Ich persönlich würde Daher auch an Thousend Sons glauben oder an die 19 bzw 20 Legion.

Eine Kombi aus 2 oder mehr Orden wäre natürlich auch möglich, würde aber den ruf des unbekannten primarchen irgendwie entgegenwirken da es ja dann die unbekanten primarchen wären.


----------



## Yondaime (2. Juli 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Ich bin beeindruckt, das lass ich mal als "richtig" gelten da es ja keinw irklich richtig und falsch gibt bei einer vermutung aber die begründung gut ist.
> 
> Zusätzlich möchte ich sagen da sie aus keiner der anderen ergebenen SM Stammen können da der rest bestimmte Makel bzw eigenheitn aufweißt(Fangzähne der Space Wolve, unfähigkeit der Imperial Fists Gift zu spucken oder die Wildheit der White Scars)
> 
> ...



aber wie kann es einen nachfolge orden von einer verräter legion geben ? Guillaume hat doch erst nach dem bruder krieg verfasst das die orden sich aufspalten sollen oder?


----------



## Apyrael (2. Juli 2009)

Naja, theoretisch könnte es sich um Nachfolger einer der Verräterlegionen handeln. Ist aber ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. ich würde eher der Utramarines oder Dark Angels Theorie folgen. Auf keinen Fall aber gehören die zu einer der gelöschten Legionen, die hat ja der Imperator noch höchst selbst aus den Archiven und der Galaxis entfernt.
Wäre aber ganz hilfreich wenn man wüsste zu welcher Gründung die gehören. Falls da einer ordentliche Quellen hätte wär ich dankbar.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (2. Juli 2009)

Apyrael schrieb:


> Naja, theoretisch könnte es sich um Nachfolger einer der Verräterlegionen handeln. Ist aber ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. ich würde eher der Utramarines oder Dark Angels Theorie folgen. Auf keinen Fall aber gehören die zu einer der gelöschten Legionen, die hat ja der Imperator noch höchst selbst aus den Archiven und der Galaxis entfernt.
> Wäre aber ganz hilfreich wenn man wüsste zu welcher Gründung die gehören. Falls da einer ordentliche Quellen hätte wär ich dankbar.



Gründung ist unbkannt, die ältestesn aufzeichnungen stammen von ca m34 m35...

Dark angels mpüssten ja auch ne legion der süne sein also eher unwarscheinlich...

und wärend des Bruderkriegs gabs halt auch noch ergebene Tousen Son und andere orden und angeblih wird deren gensaat noch aufbewahrt...

und eine der 2 verschollenen Legionen kanns egentlich sein, wieso auch sollte der Imperator alle bestrafen, wenn nur der Primarch scheiße baut und er den rest noch braucht...


----------



## Yondaime (2. Juli 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> und eine der 2 verschollenen Legionen kanns egentlich sein, wieso auch sollte der Imperator alle bestrafen, wenn nur der Primarch scheiße baut und er den rest noch braucht...



hmm aber das müsste dann doch auch der Inquisiton bzw den anderen orden bekannt sein und würde die das so einfach akzeptieren? 
Ich mein bei den soul drinkes wurden für weit weniger der Excommunicate Traitoris ausgesprochen.


----------



## yosh1^ (2. Juli 2009)

also soweit ich weis kann es kein Nachfolgeorden einer Verräterlegion sein, weil erst danach begann man die Space Marine Orden auf 1000 Mann zu reduzieren.  Die chaosspace Marine Orden sind jedoch immernoch in ihrer vollen Zahl, ausgenommen ein paar abspaltungen um einen anderen Plan zu verwirklichen etc. Vor dem großen Bruderkrieg waren diese Orden bis zu 10 000 + Mann stark. Die Blood Raven sind ein Nachfolgeorden der Blood Angels die sieht man im neuen Codex der Blood Angels, jedenfalls werden sie dort als Nachfolgeorden aufgeführt.


@ Gerald 

Magnus der Rote, wollte ursprünglich damals den Imperator vor dem Verrat Horus warnen, er schickte sich also zum Imperiumspalast mit hilfe seiner Psionischen Kräfte. Da der Imperator persönlich ihm aber es verboten hatte die Schutzvorrichtungen des Palastes zu durchdringen schickte er die Space Wolves um Magnus und seinen Orden zu vernichten.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (2. Juli 2009)

yosh1^ schrieb:


> also soweit ich weis kann es kein Nachfolgeorden einer Verräterlegion sein, weil erst danach begann man die Space Marine Orden auf 1000 Mann zu reduzieren.  Die chaosspace Marine Orden sind jedoch immernoch in ihrer vollen Zahl, ausgenommen ein paar abspaltungen um einen anderen Plan zu verwirklichen etc. Vor dem großen Bruderkrieg waren diese Orden bis zu 10 000 + Mann stark. Die Blood Raven sind ein Nachfolgeorden der Blood Angels die sieht man im neuen Codex der Blood Angels, jedenfalls werden sie dort als Nachfolgeorden aufgeführt.
> 
> 
> @ Gerald
> ...



1 Einige Verrätzer untere anderem Saul Travitz oder so werden immernoch als große helden gefeiert. die Soul Drinkers wurden für den angriff auf den Mechanicus ET erklärt.

2 Blood Angels können es nicht sein, da sie keine schwarze wut besitzen.

3 Magnus wurde wegen der ausübung der "dunklen Künste" und der verleumdung(die jedoch wahr war) von den SW angegriffen.

4 Nachfolgeorden einer VerräterLegion bedeutet das man deren Gensaat nach dem großen bruder krieg nutze.

6 Haegr@Ysera du bist


----------



## Yondaime (3. Juli 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> 1 Einige Verrätzer untere anderem Saul Travitz oder so werden immernoch als große helden gefeiert. die Soul Drinkers wurden für den angriff auf den Mechanicus ET erklärt.
> 
> 2 Blood Angels können es nicht sein, da sie keine schwarze wut besitzen.
> 
> ...



damits ma weiter geht stell ich einfach ma ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie hiess der erste(?) bekannte Space marine der vom Chaos befallen wurde und seine eigenen Brüder tötete (was vor dem bruder krieg undenkbar war...)


----------



## Apyrael (3. Juli 2009)

Das müsste Jubal, ein Sergeant der Luna Wolves, sein, nachdem er von Samus besessen wurde.
Da mir gerade keine Frage einfällt, fühlt euch frei eine zu stellen.


----------



## Maxi35 (3. Juli 2009)

Ok stell ich ma eine^^


Was fand Captain Thule auf Kronus, was ihn so verbittert hat?


mfg Max


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (3. Juli 2009)

Maxi35 schrieb:


> Ok stell ich ma eine^^
> 
> 
> Was fand Captain Thule auf Kronus, was ihn so verbittert hat?
> ...



Müssten geheime unagenhem infos über den orden gewesen sein die nie wirklich veröffentlicht wurden, oder meinst du das verlohrene auge durch den necronlord?


----------



## Maxi35 (3. Juli 2009)

Das mit den Infos stimmt, du bist dran^^


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (3. Juli 2009)

Wer sind die relictos, was ist mit ihnen passiert und wieso?


----------



## Da_Profet (3. Juli 2009)

Die Relictors sind ein Orden der Space Marines, der früher einmal Fire Claws hieß. während eines Kampfes enthauptete der Scriptor Decario den gegnerischen Anführer, einen Chaoschampion des Tzeench, mit seinem eingenen Dämonenschwert. Decario zerstörte das Schwert nicht, sondern überredete den Ordensmeister das Schwert zum Kampf gegen das Chaos zu behalten.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt benannten sie sich auch in Relictors um.
Als die Inquisition die mitbekam zwang sie die Relictors, das Schwert heraus zu geben und schickte sie auf einen hundert jährigen Strafkreuzzug.
Im Rahmen dieses Kreuzzuges verteidigten sie Armaggedon und verteidigten während des 13. Schwarzen Kreuzzugs das Diamedes-Archiv gegen das Chaos. Danach töteten sie die anderen imperialen Bewacher und plünderten das Archiv. Inquisitor Cyarro überlebte schwer verwundet, erklährte die Fire Claws Extremis Diabolo und excomunizierte sie. Mit einer Flotte der Grey Knights zerstörte der Inquisitor die Raumbasis der Relictors und vernichtete die Geensaat der Relictors.(dazu gibts in irgendeinem WD ne nette Kurzgeschichte, Cyarro zerstört die Chaosrelikte nicht etwa, sondern stiehlt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Neue Frage (bzw Aufgabe):
Nenne mindestens 3 puritanische und 3 radikale Fraktionen innerhalb der Fraktionen (nicht Ordos!), am besten mit kurzer erläuterung, wofür sie stehen.(für die nichtwisser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

mfg da Profet


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (3. Juli 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Die Relictors sind ein Orden der Space Marines, der früher einmal Fire Claws hieß. während eines Kampfes enthauptete der Scriptor Decario den gegnerischen Anführer, einen Chaoschampion des Tzeench, mit seinem eingenen Dämonenschwert. Decario zerstörte das Schwert nicht, sondern überredete den Ordensmeister das Schwert zum Kampf gegen das Chaos zu behalten.
> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt benannten sie sich auch in Relictors um.
> Als die Inquisition die mitbekam zwang sie die Relictors, das Schwert heraus zu geben und schickte sie auf einen hundert jährigen Strafkreuzzug.
> Im Rahmen dieses Kreuzzuges verteidigten sie Armaggedon und verteidigten während des 13. Schwarzen Kreuzzugs das Diamedes-Archiv gegen das Chaos. Danach töteten sie die anderen imperialen Bewacher und plünderten das Archiv. Inquisitor Cyarro überlebte schwer verwundet, erklährte die Fire Claws Extremis Diabolo und excomunizierte sie. Mit einer Flotte der Grey Knights zerstörte der Inquisitor die Raumbasis der Relictors und vernichtete die Geensaat der Relictors.(dazu gibts in irgendeinem WD ne nette Kurzgeschichte, Cyarro zerstört die Chaosrelikte nicht etwa, sondern stiehlt sie
> ...



Puritaner
Thorianer: Der impertor wird immer wieder wiedergeboren das erste bekannte mal in Sebastian thor m36 glaub ich
Amalathianer: Drr imperator darf als einziger verändern andere veränderung darf nur langsam von statten finden, stichwort status quo.
Monodominatoren: alles außer ihen ist böse, naja fast alles, 


Radikale
Xanthiten : Chaos spammt vom wesen der menschen und kann nicht besigt aber sich untertan gemacht werden.
Istvaanianer: menschen am möächtigsten wenn sie im krieg sind und so zetteln sie pbersall krieg an
Horusianer: sie meinen das chaos muss benutzt werden und wollen einen zweiten horus bauen


----------



## Apyrael (3. Juli 2009)

Okay, das ist eine für mich.

Radikale:
Horusianer - Glauben das man das Chaos zum Wohle der Menschheit einsetzen müsse und wollen eine Art neuen Horus schaffen, der sich das Chaos untertan machen kann. Untergruppe der Xanthiten.

Xanthiten - Glauben das man Chaos zum Wohle aller nutzen kann. Vertreter ist zB der gute Quixos.

Rekongregatoren - Sehen das Imperium als schwach und dahinsiechend an. Sie stärken anti-imperiale Bewegungen und wollen das Imperium zerstören um es danach neu aufzubauen. Ergo sind sie Feinde der Amalathianer.

Puritaner:
Monodominatoren - Ultra-puritanische Fraktion. Glauben das jede Form von Andersartigkeit ausgerottet werden muss um den Menschen die unangefochtene Herrschaft über die Galaxis zu sichern.

Amalathianer - Wollen den Status Quo des Imperiums um jeden Preis erhalten. Gregor Eisenhorn gehört dazu.

Thorianer - Glauben das der Imperator seinen Körper verlassen hat und durch bestimmte Personen handelt (--> benannt nach Sebastian Thor). Um die Seele des Imperators in ein würdiges Gefäß zu binden studieren sie inbesondere Phänomene wie Besessenheit.

Neue Frage: Woher hat Abaddon der Vernichter sein Schwert und wie heißt es?

Edit: Mist zu langsam


----------



## Maxi35 (4. Juli 2009)

Das Schwert heißt Drach'nyen und Abbadon hat es während des ersten schwarzen Kreuzzuges aus den Krypten unter dem Turm der Stille auf Uralan geborgen.
Drach'nyen besitzt die Macht fast immer mit einem Schlag zu töten.


so meine Frage: Was ist bzw. war der Justaerin Terminatortrupp?


----------



## Da_Profet (4. Juli 2009)

Maxi35 schrieb:


> so meine Frage: Was ist bzw. war der Justaerin Terminatortrupp?



Justaerin war der Terminatortrupp der ersten Kompanie der Lunar Wolves und wurde vom Captain der ersten Kompanie, Ezekyle Abbadon angeführt

FFA


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Juli 2009)

Maxi35 schrieb:


> Das Schwert heißt Drach'nyen und Abbadon hat es während des ersten schwarzen Kreuzzuges aus den Krypten unter dem Turm der Stille auf Uralan geborgen.
> Drach'nyen besitzt die Macht fast immer mit einem Schlag zu töten.
> 
> 
> so meine Frage: Was ist bzw. war der Justaerin Terminatortrupp?



termitrupp der sons of horus, angeführt von träger von Drach'nyen.


Wieso sind alle dark angelsspieler schwul?


----------



## Yondaime (4. Juli 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> termitrupp der sons of horus, angeführt von träger von Drach'nyen.
> 
> 
> Wieso sind alle dark angelsspieler schwul?



wtf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxi35 (4. Juli 2009)

wollt ich auch fragen^^


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Juli 2009)

Hintergrundwossen ist Nötig, außerdem ein wenig um die ecke denken.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Juli 2009)

Ich löse es dann gegen 8 uhr heute abend auf gebt euch also noch etwas mühe.


----------



## Yondaime (4. Juli 2009)

hab fast alle meine quellen durchgeguckt und nix gefunden O_O 
bin schonma auf die auflösung gespannt...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Juli 2009)

Yondaime schrieb:


> hab fast alle meine quellen durchgeguckt und nix gefunden O_O
> bin schonma auf die auflösung gespannt...




Lionel Johnson schrieb das Gedicht Dark Angel ( http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/The_Dark_Angel ) welches sich um die Homosexualität dreht...

reicht die aussage oder muss ich genauer werden?^^

Neue frage, wie heißt der begleiter von schwarzherz?


----------



## Yondaime (4. Juli 2009)

das fiese kleine ding heisst Hamadrya!

Nächste frage: Wie hiess der Generalkommandant des Adeptus Custodes zur Zeit des Großen Bruderkrieges der auf Prospero die Space Wolfes unterstütze?


----------



## Apyrael (5. Juli 2009)

Das müsste Constantin Valdor sein sein.

Neue Frage: Wo ist Gregor Eisenhorn geboren?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (5. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war das DeKere´s World

Falls das stimmt hier meine Frage:

Wen tötet Ragnar während seiner letzten Prüfung auf dem Weg zum Reißzahn?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (5. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war das DeKere´s World
> 
> Falls das stimmt hier meine Frage:
> 
> Wen tötet Ragnar während seiner letzten Prüfung auf dem Weg zum Reißzahn?




Entweder meinst du den schwarzen wolf der sein totem wurde oder seinem Kameraden der dem mal des wulfen erlegen ist, wenn zweiteres zutrift ist es nicht aus dem richtigen Wh40k universum sondern einem paralelen.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (5. Juli 2009)

Nein der schwarze Wolf ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bist dran


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (5. Juli 2009)

Wieviele 40k Gamesday Figuren gibt es?


----------



## Apyrael (6. Juli 2009)

10/11 je nachdem, ob man diesen Ork-Rennfahrer mitzählen will. Ich hoffe ja mal das meine Quelle da Recht hat, aber ich warte mit einer neuen Frage, bis Gerald sagt, ob das stimmt.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (6. Juli 2009)

Apyrael schrieb:


> 10/11 je nachdem, ob man diesen Ork-Rennfahrer mitzählen will. Ich hoffe ja mal das meine Quelle da Recht hat, aber ich warte mit einer neuen Frage, bis Gerald sagt, ob das stimmt.




bei meiner quelle sind es nur 10 mit dem rennfahrer aber ob du bist http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/wiki/Limitierte_Miniatur


----------



## Apyrael (6. Juli 2009)

Also neue Frage: Was ist im Noctis Labyrinthus und warum ist es da?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube im Noctis Labyrinthus (Schluchten auf dem Mars) befidet sich einer der letzten lebenden C´tan. Er wurde dort vom Imperator eingesperrt damit seine Ausstrahlung die Siedler zu besonderen Verehrern von Maschinen macht.
Es wurde der Kult Mechanicus gegründet um die Waffen zu entwickeln die der Imperator für den Großen Kreuzzug benötigte.

Bringt mich nich um wenns falsch is aber was anderes fällt mir nich ein ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yondaime (6. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Ich glaube im Noctis Labyrinthus (Schluchten auf dem Mars) befidet sich einer der letzten lebenden C´tan. Er wurde dort vom Imperator eingesperrt damit seine Ausstrahlung die Siedler zu besonderen Verehrern von Maschinen macht.
> Es wurde der Kult Mechanicus gegründet um die Waffen zu entwickeln die der Imperator für den Großen Kreuzzug benötigte.
> 
> Bringt mich nich um wenns falsch is aber was anderes fällt mir nich ein ^^
> ...



uhh ich dachte der Kontakt mit necorns hat für das Imperium erst viel später statt gefunden O_o


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

C´tan sind genaugenommen keine Necrons sondern Sternengötter. Necrons sind nur die Diener, die "Überbleibsel" ihrer Macht.

Vllt sollte das mal n Necronspieler genauer erklähren ich hab von Necrons kA ich spiel Eldar...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (6. Juli 2009)

Spiele zwar keine hab aber den Codex gelesen, die Ctan sind sternenvampiere/Sternengötter die die Necrontyr versklavten als diese sie weckten/entdeckten weil sie nach einer waffe suchten um die alten zu vernichten und der ctan auf dem mars der der maschinengott ist ist der drache und wurde wirklich dort vom imp verbannt.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Oô dann hat ich ja recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok Frage:

Woher hat Ibram Gaunt sein Energieschwert und wem gehörte es?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (6. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Oô dann hat ich ja recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schwert von Heironiemo oder so ähnlich und wurde vom Gleichnamigen Heironiemo getragen, bekommen hatt er es von einem Hauptman kp wie der heiß war aber n verdienst für seine Taten in der Macropole ferrociza oder so.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Nja Schwert von Heironymo Sondar und bekommen für seine Verteidigung der Vevunmakropole gegen Ferrozoica (überreicht von Major Otte von der Vevunwehr).

Damit alles seine Richtigkeit hat^^ ok du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (6. Juli 2009)

Wer ist der Erzfeind von Stern?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Wenn du mit Stern den Grey Knight meinst dürfte das M´Kachen sein...

Falls richtig hier meine Frage:

*Welcher SpaceMarine hat eine Unterarmprotese die sich selbst repariert?*


----------



## Yondaime (6. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Stern den Grey Knight meinst dürfte das M´Kachen sein...


das is richtig (das weiss ich ganz genau) los nächste frage xD


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Sry Frage oben nachgeschoben.. hier nochmal:

*Welcher SpaceMarine hat eine Unterarmprotese die sich selbst repariert?*


----------



## Apyrael (6. Juli 2009)

Ich würd ja auf jemanden von den Iron Hands tippen, aber ich hab keinen gefunden...Vllt hilfts wem anders.


----------



## Yondaime (6. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Sry Frage oben nachgeschoben.. hier nochmal:
> 
> *Welcher SpaceMarine hat eine Unterarmprotese die sich selbst repariert?*



Pasanius Lysane soweit ich weiss hat er den aber nicht mehr sondern nen Ironwarrior mit namen Honsou

Frage: Wie hiess der Space marine der auf seiner eigenen Heimatwelt einen Exterminatus anordnete?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Nice ^^

Gabriel Angelos *meld*

Von wem stammt der berühmte Satz:

Krieg ist mein Meister, Tod ist meine Herrin. ?


----------



## Yondaime (6. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Nice ^^
> 
> Gabriel Angelos *meld*


UND WO IS DIE NÄCHSTE FRAGE!!!! xDDD


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

xD ich vergess se andauernd und schreib se oben nach^^


----------



## Yondaime (6. Juli 2009)

Maugan Ra! 

das wir schon bei zitaten sind =D 

von wem is das:

Helden von Armageddon!

Ihr habt der bösartigen Wildheit der Orks widerstanden, nun gibt es nichts mehr, dass ihr fürchten müsst. So erhebt die schwarzen Banner der Vergeltung - unsere Zeit ist gekommen.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Der is mies... ich weiß es nich ganz ehrlich aber ich würd raten Grossmarschall Helbrecht der Black Templars weil er den Kreuzzug auf Armageddon gegen die Orks anführte..


----------



## Yondaime (6. Juli 2009)

nope leider falsch :> ich geb ma nen Tipp sein "panzer" hat den namen Festung der Arroganz


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Grrr... entweder n Kommisar/General oder n Inquisitor... den gibts glaub ich als Figur auf dem Panzer aber wie hieß der...*White Dwarfs durchwühlen gehen*


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Gefunden.. Kommisar Yarrick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Was ist die Asuryata?*


----------



## Yondaime (6. Juli 2009)

uh der is hart klingt irgend wie nach Elder oder Elfen muss ich ma suchen^^"


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is Eldar, Elfen sind bei W40k ja nich zugelassen dafür gibts n extra Warhammer Quiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yondaime (6. Juli 2009)

waah das hatte doch irgendwas mit den Phönixkönigen zu tun >_< ich komm net drauf


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Jop Phönixkönige ist schonmal richtig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur was genau?


----------



## Da_Profet (7. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Jop Phönixkönige ist schonmal richtig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sie Asuryata ist eine Art legende der Phönixkönige, in der es am Ende und die Rhana Dandra geht, einer Art Apokalypse ind der die Eldar und ihre Götter vernichtet werden. So was wie Armageddon oder Rangarök also.

Neue (einfache) Frage: Was wird umgangsprachlich mit "an der Front ausmustern" umschrieben?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Juli 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Sie Asuryata ist eine Art legende der Phönixkönige, in der es am Ende und die Rhana Dandra geht, einer Art Apokalypse ind der die Eldar und ihre Götter vernichtet werden. So was wie Armageddon oder Rangarök also.
> 
> Neue (einfache) Frage: Was wird umgangsprachlich mit "an der Front ausmustern" umschrieben?




die schwachen sterben die starken werden weitergeschult?


----------



## Yondaime (7. Juli 2009)

"an der Front ausmustern"  

sagt sowas nicht immer nen Komissar wenn er die waffe durchlädt und durch die Reihen der Soldaten schländert ? XD


----------



## Da_Profet (7. Juli 2009)

Yondaime schrieb:


> "an der Front ausmustern"
> 
> sagt sowas nicht immer nen Komissar wenn er die waffe durchlädt und durch die Reihen der Soldaten schländert ? XD



Ich lass das mal gelten. "An  der Front ausmustern" ist eine Umschreibung für eine Feldexekution (wegen Feigheit vorm Feind, verlieren der Waffe etc.) durch einen Kommissar


----------



## Yondaime (7. Juli 2009)

Ok was ist das?

Sie verschießen eine Thermalwelle submolekularer Art, die alles in ihrem Weg in Dampf oder Schlacke verwandelt. Dabei wird ein Gas, meist Pyrium-Benzolgas, durch ein zweiteiliges System in submolekularen Zustand gebracht und mithilfe hohen Drucks verschossen. Die Hitzewelle verflüchtigt sich relativ schnell wieder und die Schussfrequenz ist recht gering.


----------



## Vralkhir (7. Juli 2009)

Yondaime schrieb:


> Ok was ist das?
> 
> Sie verschießen eine Thermalwelle submolekularer Art, die alles in ihrem Weg in Dampf oder Schlacke verwandelt. Dabei wird ein Gas, meist Pyrium-Benzolgas, durch ein zweiteiliges System in submolekularen Zustand gebracht und mithilfe hohen Drucks verschossen. Die Hitzewelle verflüchtigt sich relativ schnell wieder und die Schussfrequenz ist recht gering.



Der klassische W40K-Melter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist das Weltbewusstsein?


----------



## Maxi35 (7. Juli 2009)

DAS WELTBEWUSSTSEIN DER EXODITEN
Das Seelenskelett eines Weltenschiffs dient als Speicher und Leiter für psionische Energie. Es ist darüber hinaus die letzte Zuflucht für die Seelen seines Volks nach ihrem Tod. Jede Exoditenwelt hat ihr eigenes Äquivalent zur Unendlichkeitsmatrix, das Weltbewusstsein genannt wird. In diesem ungeheuren Lager psionischer Kraft werden die Geister der toten Eldar auf ewig bewahrt
Jedes Weltbewusstsein besteht aus einem komplexen Netz psionischer Energie, das den ganzen Planeten umspannt und sich zwischen den Hügelgräbern, Steinkreisen und Menhiren erstreckt. An diesen besonderen Plätzen können die Geisterwelt und die Welt der Lebenden sich berühren: Dort vereinen sich die Geister der Toten und die Lebenden können zu den Toten reden, wenn sie das benötigte Wissen und die Macht dazu besitzen.


----------



## Maxi35 (7. Juli 2009)

un meine Frage  

Nenne alle Phönixkönige der Eldar und die Aspekte die sie lehrten


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. Juli 2009)

1. Asurmen = Asuryans Jäger
2. Jain Zar = Banshees
3. Baharroth = Kriegsfalken
4. Karandras = Skorpionkrieger
5. Fuegan = Feuerdrachen
6. Maugan Ra = Schwarze Khainder


Was ist die "Luftsprengungsnummer" von Hlaine Larkin?


----------



## Da_Profet (7. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Was ist die "Luftsprengungsnummer" von Hlaine Larkin?



Flammenwerfer-Soldat Brostin schleudert einen Prometium-Tank in Richtung Feind und Larkin schießt auf den Tank während er in der Luft ist und bringt ihn so zur Explosion. Die Technik haben sie während der Guerillia-Krieges auf Gereon erfunden.

FFA


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. Juli 2009)

Nice^^ gut FFA mach ma wer anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Görms (7. Juli 2009)

Kurze zwischenfrage, ist dieser Larkin nicht der Scharfschütze aus dem 40K Buch tödliche Mission ? Hat mir ganz gut gefallen, finde aber keinen wirklich anschluss an das Buch, könnt ihr mir die Reihe bitte aufzählen ?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. Juli 2009)

Geisterkrieger
Mächte des Chaos
Nekropolis
Ehrengarde
Die Feuer von Tanith
*Tödliche Mission*
Das Attentat
Der Verräter
Das letzte Kommando
Der Kreuzzug
Die Jago-Mission

Alle Gaunts Ghosts auf Deutsch in der richtigen Reihenfolge^^
Autor: Dan Abnett 
Verlag: Heyne

Du hast also ziemlich in der Mitte angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Juli 2009)

Wieso genau flog Uriel aus den reihen der Ultramariens?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. Juli 2009)

Weil er bei der Verteidigung von Tarsis Ultra den Trupp der Deathwatch führte als sie das Schwarmschiff infiltrierten und vernichteten. Nach dem Codex Astartes hätte er bei seiner Kompanie bleiben sollen und sie anführen(weil Ultramarines ja so an dem Codex hängen). Ich glaub Learchus hat ihn verpetzt deshalb wurde er verbannt. xD

Ich hoffe das stimmt so mir fällt nur im mom keine gescheite frage ein....


----------



## Yondaime (7. Juli 2009)

Bei dem lezten Gefecht auf Taris Ultra schloss er sich den Deathwatch an anstatt seine Männer weiter zu führen. Dieses "pezte" dann ein SM mit dem er schon seid Scout tagen eine rivalität hegte. 

laut post zeit war ich schneller obwohl ich 2ter bin O_o


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. Juli 2009)

Tja   xD is egal stell du ne frage mit fällt nix ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder sonst jemand...


----------



## Maxi35 (7. Juli 2009)

Welches Regiment wird auch "the first and only " gennant?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. Juli 2009)

Erstes un Einziges, das erste Tanith (Gaunts Ghosts) eig 3 das 2. und 3. ham die Gründung nicht überlebt weil Tanith angegriffen und zerstört wurde während die Verschiffung im Gang war.
Gaunt entkam mit einem der 3 Regimenter, dem 1. Tanith. 

Was haben die Tanither mit ihrem Regimentsabzeichen gemacht um zu zeigen das sie das Erste und Einzige sind?


----------



## Yanotoshi (7. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Erstes un Einziges, das erste Tanith (Gaunts Ghosts) eig 3 das 2. und 3. ham die Gründung nicht überlebt weil Tanith angegriffen und zerstört wurde während die Verschiffung im Gang war.
> Gaunt entkam mit einem der 3 Regimenter, dem 1. Tanith.
> 
> Was haben die Tanither mit ihrem Regimentsabzeichen gemacht um zu zeigen das sie das Erste und Einzige sind?



Naja es waren eigentloch 3 Dolche dran, haben die nicht die anderen beiden abgebrochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so dass nur noch 1 zu sehen ist?!


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. Juli 2009)

Korrekt  du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (7. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Korrekt  du bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weiter bei Gaunts Geistern, Welche Wiedergeburt  beschützen die Geister und welcher Geist folgte ihr ?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. Juli 2009)

Die Heilige Sabbat.. aber wer folgte ihr kann sein das ich die Frage nicht richtig verstehe... könnte Ban Daur oder Colm Corbec sein.. oder halt Gaunt.. ka kommt halt drauf an wann folgen.. Gol Kolea könnt auch noch sein als er Mkvenner ins bad schleppt damit sie ihn heilt und er sein Hirnschaden geheilt bekommt...


----------



## Yanotoshi (7. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Die Heilige Sabbat.. aber wer folgte ihr kann sein das ich die Frage nicht richtig verstehe... könnte Ban Daur oder Colm Corbec sein.. oder halt Gaunt.. ka kommt halt drauf an wann folgen.. Gol Kolea könnt auch noch sein als er Mkvenner ins bad schleppt damit sie ihn heilt und er sein Hirnschaden geheilt bekommt...



es löste sich einer von gaunts Geister und folgte ihr und verlies sozusagen Das erste und Einzige, kleiner Tip, der Jüngste Soldat.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. Juli 2009)

-.- Brin Milo....


----------



## Yondaime (7. Juli 2009)

ok man frage die nicht ganz mit 40k zu tun hat... 

Welcher film aus dem Jahr 1997 hat sehr viel ähnlichkeit mit dem kampf Imp Army vs Tyraniden? 

ich sag nur "Und denken Sie daran! Zielen immer aufs Nervensystem"


----------



## Apyrael (8. Juli 2009)

Und ich sag nur:"Die mobile Infantrie hat mich zu dem gemacht was ich heute bin!" - Starship Troopers

Neue Frage: Was sind denn wohl "Stachelspargelz"?


----------



## Da_Profet (8. Juli 2009)

Apyrael schrieb:


> Neue Frage: Was sind denn wohl "Stachelspargelz"?



Die Bezeichnung der Orks für Dark Eldar?


----------



## Hackain (8. Juli 2009)

Die orkische Bezeichnung für Dark Eldar (Stacheln drann und dünn wie Spargel)

EDIT: verdammt, zu langsam xD


----------



## Apyrael (8. Juli 2009)

Ja, Orkbezeichnung für Dark Eldar, Profet your turn.


----------



## Da_Profet (8. Juli 2009)

Apyrael schrieb:


> Ja, Orkbezeichnung für Dark Eldar, Profet your turn.


Nenne wenigstens 4 Psi-Disziplinen


----------



## Vralkhir (8. Juli 2009)

Astro-Telepathie, Navigation... mehr "offizielle" Ausdrücke fallen mir nimmer ein (Divinition=hellsehen?)
und natürlich Einsatz der Fähigkeiten im Kampf.
Bei den Eldar werden Psioniker auch als Ärzte und Baumeister verwendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Telekinese evtl.?


----------



## Da_Profet (8. Juli 2009)

Vralkhir schrieb:


> Astro-Telepathie, Navigation... mehr "offizielle" Ausdrücke fallen mir nimmer ein (Divinition=hellsehen?)
> und natürlich Einsatz der Fähigkeiten im Kampf.
> Bei den Eldar werden Psioniker auch als Ärzte und Baumeister verwendet
> 
> ...



ich lass das mal gelten. wenn es allerdings Telekinese gibt, dann wohl auch telepathie. dazu kommen noch biomantie, pyromantie, prophethie und dämonologie.

du bist.


----------



## Vralkhir (8. Juli 2009)

Achso ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ich dachte Du wolltest eher auf die Imperialen Psi-Institutionen raus...  

Nun denn
Wem ist dieses Zitat zuzuordnen?

"Tod ist mein Brot, Angst ist mein Wein."


----------



## Katalmacht (8. Juli 2009)

Ot:

Da ich grad mal wieder die komplette DoW Reihe samt Addons durchgespielt habe. Merkte ich wieder wie sehr mir 40k Universum zusagt und wie wenig ich das Warhammer Fantasy Universum mag. 

Hoffentlich kommt mal mit der 40k Variante nen bessere MMO als WAR atm ist.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Juli 2009)

Asdrubael Vect

Wo findet man das einzige Imperiale Jetbike?


Ich bezweifel das das Wh40K mmorpg wirklich gut sein wird, wenn es den überhaupt rauskommt, entweder werden sie Space Mariens und ihre Chaotichen Vettern so abschwächen das sie keinen spaß machen oder aber sie werden garnicht als Spielbare klasse wählbar sein, und Sm sind die die ich an WH40k nunmal am meisten mag...

Btw spiel Mal Dawn of war 2 das ist meiner ansicht nach im Single Player weitaus besser als der erste teil, aber finger weg von den bücher... außer du magst es bücher zu verbrennen und das lesen anfangen zu hassen... wtf sind Kräder?


----------



## Maxi35 (8. Juli 2009)

Das eintige Jetbike besitzt Sammael, der meister des Ravenwing der Dark Angels


Frage: Warum hat Sargeant Pasanius sich selbst monate oder Jahrelang selbst bestraft?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Juli 2009)

Wegen dem Selbstreparienden Bionicel aber waren es nicht nur höchstens Monate?

FFA

Inoffizeille frage: wer ist atm Captain der 4 Kompanie der Ultramarines, würde mich nur mal interessieren das Ideaus zwar im Kodex angegebn ist aber ja tot ist und Uriel ja verbannt wurde.


----------



## Yondaime (8. Juli 2009)

Für den Moment erhielt Veteranensergeant Learchus das Kommando über die Kompanie.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Juli 2009)

Soviel zum schlachtruf mut und EHRE, ja?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Juli 2009)

Ach was soll wenns keiner will amch ichs wieder wo ist der fehler auf dem Cover des Sturm des Chaos Codex wo Abbadon Cadia in der hand hält?


----------



## Maxi35 (8. Juli 2009)

Auf dem Bild trägt er nicht die klaue von Horus oder wie das heißt sondern eine Energiefaust


Nächste Frage: wer ist im Moment dabei das Imperium zu manipulieren und wundert sich sehr das Menschen und Orks die 2 vorherrschenden Rassen im Universum sind?

Tipp: es hat etwas mit Eldar zu tun


----------



## Da_Profet (9. Juli 2009)

Maxi35 schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild trägt er nicht die klaue von Horus oder wie das heißt sondern eine Energiefaust
> 
> 
> Nächste Frage: wer ist im Moment dabei das Imperium zu manipulieren und wundert sich sehr das Menschen und Orks die 2 vorherrschenden Rassen im Universum sind?
> ...



Irgendwie schwirrt bei mir der Begriff *Kabale* (englischer Begriff) im Zusammenhang damit bei mir rum. 
Das ist doch so eine "Organisation" verschiedener Rassen unter Führung einiger Eldar die verhindern wollen, dass das Chaos das Universum erobert. 
(die tauchen auch in "Legion" auf, wenn das einer gelesen hat). Ich kann mich aber auch irren, bin grad nicht sicher.

MFG
 Da Profet

Edith sagt grade das Kabale auch eine Verschwörung innerhalb der Dark Eldar bezeichnet die die Macht in Commorragh an sich reissen will (die meine ich nicht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apyrael (9. Juli 2009)

Das war jetzt nicht einfach, aber ich glaube ich habs gefunden.
Der große Manipulator ist der Gaukler, also einer der C´tan.

Neue Frage: Wer sprach die schönen Worte:" Ich bin klewara als da hintalistigztä Grot un’ moschä mehr wech als ne Büxe un’ meine Jungz sin’ unkaputtba’"?


----------



## Maxi35 (9. Juli 2009)

jo der Gaukler ist richtig^^


----------



## Maxi35 (9. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka hat das gesagt
falls die antwort richtig is hier meine Frage:


Was haben die Klingen von Vaul mir Kaela Mensha Khaine zu tun?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (9. Juli 2009)

Vaul gab kaine nur 99 Magische klingen für irgendwas sollte ihm aber 100 geben, unter den 100 war 1 normale in nem kampf gegen irgendwas großes böse ist die eine klinge zersprungen und hat n loch in den reihen von khaines trummen interlassen weswegend as böse dings durchbrechen konnte. die 100 klinger verpach vaul ihm glaub ich wenn er einen bruder oder ne schwester freilässt.


FFa


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (9. Juli 2009)

Vaul sollte für Khaine 100 Klingen schmieden hat es aber in der Zeit nich geschafft deswegen hat er eine Klinge der Eldar verwendet, Dadrüber war Khaine nich grad froh deswegen hat er (Vaul an seinen Amboss gekettet und ihn geblendet oder so) bin zu faul das jez nachzulesen isowas in die richtung wars glaub ich...

ok ^^ du warst schneller....


----------



## Maxi35 (9. Juli 2009)

habt recht un wenn keiner ne neue frage stellen will mach ich einfach nochma^^

die is jatz easy: was ist der sozusagen standard schlachtruf der Tau?


----------



## Da_Profet (9. Juli 2009)

Maxi35 schrieb:


> die is jatz easy: was ist der sozusagen standard schlachtruf der Tau?



"Für das höhere Wohl"

Neue Frage: 1. Was ist das Zeitalter der Apostasie und 
                   2. wer beendete sie(da gibts 2 mögliche Antworten)


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (9. Juli 2009)

Für das tiefere ähhh höchere wohl.




welche 5 taukasten gibt es und was ist deren aufgabe


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (9. Juli 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> "Für das höhere Wohl"
> 
> Neue Frage: 1. Was ist das Zeitalter der Apostasie und
> 2. wer beendete sie(da gibts 2 mögliche Antworten)




36m hat n türann im hochen senat zu terra die macht ergriffen und das Imperium wurde in einen blutigen bürgerkrieg gestürzt, aus dem sich Space maries und Mechanicus raushielten.

Thor begründer der Thorianer beendete ihn mithilfe der einst fehlgeleiteten ersten Sororitas.

Gebrutsstunde des orde Heraticus und der Sororitas war nach dem konflickt.

selbe fragen wei 1 weiter oben.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juli 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> welche 5 taukasten gibt es und was ist deren aufgabe



- Feuer - (Boden-) Kampf, historisch gesehen auch die Jagd
- Wasser - Diplomatie und Handel
- Erde - Bauwesen und dergleichen, Forschung
- Luft - Transport (und daraus resultierend Raumkampf)
- Himmlische - Offiziell sozusagen Weise und Ratgeber, inoffiziell Kontrolle und Beherrschung der anderen 4 Kasten

Bleiben wir für die nächste Frage mal im Sternenreich: Warum kämpfen die Kroot trotz ihres "Exklusivvertrages" mit den Tau bereitwillig als Söldner für andere Parteien?


----------



## Maxi35 (9. Juli 2009)

Hmmm....vielleicht um sich weiter in der Galaxis verbreiten zu können?


----------



## Yondaime (10. Juli 2009)

OT

ma ne personliche frage da ihr euch ja alle mit 40k auskennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab ma irgendwo gehört das der trohn von Imperator im arsch sein soll und das es generell ums imperuim nicht gut steht. Habt ihr da irgendwas genaues drüber ;D

Topic:
ich glaub das selbe was maxi gesagt hat um sich verbreiten zu können


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Juli 2009)

Maxi35 schrieb:


> Hmmm....vielleicht um sich weiter in der Galaxis verbreiten zu können?



Hmmm... Nicht ganz aber so ähnlich...

Kleiner Tipp: Hängt damit zusammen, warum sie auf dem Schlachtfeld ihre Opfer fressen.


----------



## Da_Profet (10. Juli 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Bleiben wir für die nächste Frage mal im Sternenreich: Warum kämpfen die Kroot trotz ihres "Exklusivvertrages" mit den Tau bereitwillig als Söldner für andere Parteien?



Um sich weiter zu entwickeln? Es gab in ienem WD mal ne Kroot-liste mit verschiedenen Arten von Kroot, die sich je nach Gegner den sich getötet und verspeist haben weiterentwickelt haben (stärker, schneller, fliegen, etc). Meinste das?

@Yondaime: Generell wird das Imperium als ziemlich kaputt beschrieben. Von Korruption zerfressen und von allen Seiten sowie von Innen von Feinden belagert steht es fürs Imperium "kurz vor 12".
Was du vll meinst, sind Gerüchte die sich unter den wenigen "Besserwissenden" breit machen, dass das Astronomican (das psionische Leuchtfeuer, das Imperator zusammen mit den Ihm geopferten Psionikern erzeugt) immer schwächer wird. 
Das Astronomican ermöglicht erst das Reisen durch den Warp, was ohne dieses Leuchtfeuer nicht mehr möglich wäre und zum Zusammenbruch des Imperiums führen würde (weil man jan icht mehr von einem Planeten zum anderen reisen könnte). Aber das ist in keinem Flufftext als klare Aussage formuliert sondern immer nur als Gerücht.

In einer früheren Edition von 40k, gab es mal die Illuminaten, einen Geheimbund, der über den Imperator als Sternenkind bescheid wußte. D.h. dass der Imperator tot ist, und der goldene Thron nur den Körper biologisch noch am leben hält, während die Seele des Imperator bereits durch Immaterium gleitet und auf einen neuen Körper wartet in dem er wiedergeboren werden kann. Dieses Fluff ist allerdings veraltet und wurde von GW inzwischen geändert (sprich die Illuminaten gibts gar nicht) 

Mit ner neuen Frage warte ich auf Dracos bestätigung, das meine Antwort richtig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long
Da Profet


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (10. Juli 2009)

den Wd artikel hab ich auch gelesen, müsste also stimmen du kannst also wohl.


und was heißt das Imperium ist zimlich kaputt? es wird seit 10000 Jahren von einer Leiche regiert...
GW würde auch nie zulassen das den Imperium irgendwas schlimmes passiert da es ihre beste einnahme quelle ist( Imperiale armee, Space Maries, Sororitas, Gray Knight, Inquisition)

Korruption gab es schon immer, selbst als der Imperator noch lebte, aber im Sturm des Chaos sollte sich ja angeblich alles verändern aer da fast die ganze Galazis vom Chaos(zerstörung) überrannt wurde und fast nurnoch Cadia stand hat das Imperium Trotzdem Gewonnen ähnlich wie um Armagedon...

aber ganz ehrlich das Imperium hat ja auch nichts anderes als eine vollständige auslöschung verdient, nicht weil sie auf verlohrenem posten kämpfen, was sie tun, sondern weil sich nicht wirklich alle ressourcen nutzen die inen zur verfügung stehen, sie sollten die "guten" Xenovölder als schutzschild benutzen und die "Bösen" gegeneinander aufwiegeln.


----------



## Da_Profet (10. Juli 2009)

Welche 6 Tempel innerhalb des Officio Assassinorum gibts es und wie unterscheiden sie sich (bzw. wodurch zeichnen sich ihre Assassinen aus)?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (10. Juli 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Welche 6 Tempel innerhalb des Officio Assassinorum gibts es und wie unterscheiden sie sich (bzw. wodurch zeichnen sich ihre Assassinen aus)?




mist ich kenn nur die 4 "normalen" und die Todeskult typen...


----------



## Tonen (10. Juli 2009)

die 6 typen sind
    *  Vindicare    ( scharfschütze)
    * Culexus       ( müsse die psi assasine sein)
    * Callidus        ( inflitration)
    * Eversor        ( is die wenn ich sterbe mach ich bum assasine =) )
    * Venenum      ( sind die gift assas)
    * Vanus           ( Über die Techniken und Taktiken des Vanus-Tempels und der dort ausgebildeten Assassinen ist nichts bekann)


da ich ma denke das dat richtig is hier meine frage, wobei frage eher falsch is sondern eher aufsatz passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( ich mein normale fragen scheinen ja viele hier zu unterfordern =D)

Erzähle mir n bissel was über die Deathwatch. ( ziele,rekrutierung, einsatzdauer, chef)

:>


----------



## Maxi35 (10. Juli 2009)

Vindicare-sie sind perfekte Scharfschützen die darauf trainiert sind mit einem Schuss zu töten
Culexus- sie besitzen ein spezielles Gen das sie Psionische Kräfte die auf sie wirken zurück werfen lässt
Callidus- sie können jedes feindliche Lager infiltieren und werden auch dazu benutzt
Eversor- Eversoren sind Massenmörder die in Kriostasis aufbewahrt werden, bis sie gebraucht werden um die Elite Truppen von Feinden komplett auszuradieren
Venenum- über sie ist fast nichts bekannt aber wahrscheinlich benutzen sie Gifte um zu töten
Vanus- über sie ist gar nichts bekannt nur dieses Zitat von Gavin Thorpe,

_I believe the Vanus were supposed to be a 'terminate with extreme prejudice' sort of Temple &#8211; kill you, your family, your dog, your dog's family, blow up your house, the dog's kennel. your family's houses, your dog's family's kennels, etc. Over the top displays of the Imperium's power are the order of the day for these psychos &#8211; 'look what we can do to you when you least expect it' sort of thing

FFA

mist zu langsam^^
_
_



_


----------



## Moriliel (10. Juli 2009)

Vindicare:  Exekution durch Scharfschützen
Callidus:    Infiltration durch annehmen der Gestalt des Gegners und exekution im Nahkampf
Eversor:    extreme Benutzung von Kampfdrogen und Biomodifikation. Extreme Nahkämpfer
Culexus:    Anti Psi Assasinen,  werden aus den Reihen der Unberührbaren requiriert
Venenum:  relativ unbekannt, scheinen sich auf giftmorde spezialisiert zu haben
Vanus:       Auch da weiß ich die arbeitsweise nicht genau, aber sie scheinen sich erst zufrieden zu geben, wenn nicht nur der Rädelsführer tot ist, sondern auch seine Familie seine Haustiere und sein                 Lieblingsweinladen bankrott ist, soll wohl eine extreme Form der Abschreckung sein.

   Hoffe das stimmt so


----------



## Maxi35 (10. Juli 2009)

Die Deathwatch wird aus Spacemarines aller Orden, die sich durch besondere Leistungen ausgezeichnet haben, rekrutiert.
Sie sind der Militärische Arm des Ordo Xenos und dienen den Inquisition.
Jeder, der der Deathwatch angehört ist von sämtlichen Regeln seines Ordens befreit und darf erst wieder zu seinem Orden zurückkehren, wenn der Feind vernichtet wurde oder wenn es ein Inquisitor befiehlt.
Die Veteranen der Deathwatch werden von Space wolfs und von Dark Angels gestellt.
Die Deathwatch hat auch zugriff auf alle waffen die das imperium zu bieten hat und jede Einrichtung von selbigem muss ihr alle Hilfe die sie wollen zu verfügung stellen.
Der momentane Anführer ist Artemis.
Und Die Deathwatch besteht aus Exterminatorteams, achja und Der Anführer darf den Exterminatus eines Planeten befehlen.

so meine Frage: wie kam die Fehde zwischen den Dark angels und den Space Wolfs zustande


----------



## Tonen (10. Juli 2009)

Weil auf inem Planeten die Space Wolfs Streß hatten und ne Festung einnehmen wollten aber  weil die Jungs 0 Plan ham sind die Da zur Hilfe gekommen.
Die DA'S hatten aber plan und so ham die angefangen zu planen und hatten halt n masterplan entwickelt wie sie in die festung reinkommen. und das ham se au gemacht mit minimalen verlusten. aber darüber warn die Space wolf so angepissed ( die die festung einfach rushen wollten) das sich oben beim Cheffe von der Festung Leman Russ ( SW primarch) und inen DA Cheffe ( net Azrael) gebattelt hatten und sich iwie 3 Tage verklopppt ham ohne das sich iwer getraut hat einzugreifen ( die Space Wolfes ham angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) JO und seitdem sind se keine KUmples mehr.

So meine frage spar ich mir weil ich auffe arbeit muss jetzt ( bin eh schon spät dran) also darf iwier anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (10. Juli 2009)

Nur das nachdem Jonson, nach dem tod des Imperator, das Primärherz von Russ mit seiner Klinge durchborte und seines Wahnsinn Klar wurde. sie sich eigentlich wieder fertragen haben...


----------



## Der Gil (10. Juli 2009)

Ich würde gerne mal ne halbwegs schwierige frage an die WH40k-Geschichts Cracks stellen (Wenn ihr wircklich gut seid dann benutzt ihr nicht das internet)
Nenne die "drei Typen der Menschheit" und was sie ausmacht
MFg Der Gil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxi35 (10. Juli 2009)

1. Typ: der goldene Mensch, er hatte einen starken Willen und war sehr abenteuerlustig, er erfand den Steinernen Menschen.
2. Typ: der steinerne Mensch, er ist nicht so Philosphisch begabt wie der Goldene, ist klein und sehr begabt wenn es um handwerkliche Dinge geht, er erfand den Eisernen Menschen.
3. Typ: der eiserne Mensch, er besitzt eine Seele die er später verliert, er entwickelt sich von selbst weiter und besaß einen eigenen Willen, er wurde von den steinernen und goldenen Menschen fast vernichtet, die letzten überlebenden sind verbannt und gefangen worden.

hoffe das stimmt so, bin mir nich mehr ganz sicher^^

FFA


----------



## Apyrael (10. Juli 2009)

Na schön, neue Frage neues Glück:
Welche Figur(en) diente(n) als Inspiration für den Primarchen der Night Lords?


----------



## Tonen (10. Juli 2009)

ich bin net sicher wie du die frage meinst =)
also falls du Charaktere wissen willst dann ka, wenn du rein die Figuren meinst dann lautet meine Antwort FLEDERMÄUSE =)


----------



## Apyrael (11. Juli 2009)

Nein, das meine ich nicht. Es eher um seinen Namen...


----------



## Da_Profet (11. Juli 2009)

Vorbild war der Typ aus Apokalypse Now, weil auch er seinen Attentäter vorher erkannte, sich in sein Schicksal und darum bat das man sein Männer auslösche, weil er fürchtete, was sie fühererlos anrichten würden.  

FFA

Edith sagt, dass der Typ Colonel Walter E. Kurtz heißt


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. Juli 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Vorbild war der Typ aus Apokalypse Now, weil auch er seinen Attentäter vorher erkannte, sich in sein Schicksal und darum bat das man sein Männer auslösche, weil er fürchtete, was sie fühererlos anrichten würden.
> 
> FFA
> 
> Edith sagt, dass der Typ Colonel Walter E. Kurtz heißt



DEr autor heißt Joseph Conrad also von Herz der Finsterniss worauf Apocalypse Bruht.

Zudem ist das Verhalten bevor der Imperator auf der Welt ankommt stark an Batman angesiedelt mein lieber profet


----------



## Apyrael (11. Juli 2009)

Gerald oder Profet einer von euch stellt die nächste Frage.


----------



## Yondaime (11. Juli 2009)

ich glaub aber das es mehr auf Apocalypse now beruht da der Attentäter von Night Hunter 
M'Shen ja doch auf Martin Sheen basiert der in Apocalypse Now den Attentäter spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Profet (11. Juli 2009)

So neue Frage: Wer war der letzte Primarch der wiederentdeckt wurde und von wem wurde er entdeckt? (einfach ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. Juli 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> So neue Frage: Wer war der letzte Primarch der wiederentdeckt wurde und von wem wurde er entdeckt? (einfach ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alpharion Omegon, von der Alphalegion, von Horus, der heimatplanet ist bis heute unbekannt, aufgruznd dieser tatsache das horus ihn fand war er loyaler zu ihm als zum imperator.


wer war Inquisitor Sternberg?


----------



## Alith (11. Juli 2009)

ein Inqusitor de dir Space Wolver öfters besucht hat

welcher Xenos-Rasse ist es als einzige gelungen auf dem Mars zu Landen?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. Juli 2009)

Alith schrieb:


> ein Inqusitor de dir Space Wolver öfters besucht hat
> 
> welcher Xenos-Rasse ist es als einzige gelungen auf dem Mars zu Landen?



necrons, glaube wärend dem 13 kreuzzug um den drachen zu befreien, ffa


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (12. Juli 2009)

Wie alt werden Tau im schnitt?


----------



## Yondaime (12. Juli 2009)

Also wenn ein Tau die 40 erreicht is er schon gut.
Den die Tau altern viel schneller als Menschen.

>_< mir fallen keine neuen fragen ein O_O


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (12. Juli 2009)

Wieviele perlen hat asmodai an seinem Rosarius und was besagen diese?


----------



## Maxi35 (12. Juli 2009)

boah ich hab echt keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (13. Juli 2009)

Steht das iwo in den Eisenhorn Büchern? Ich mein ich hab das iwo ma gelesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (13. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Steht das iwo in den Eisenhorn Büchern? Ich mein ich hab das iwo ma gelesen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Asmodai, absolutionspriester der Dark angekls, hat 2 schwarze Perlen auf seinem Rosarius, Eisenhorn hat eine Rossette, zeichen seines amtes als Inqui.
Jede Perle steht für 1 gefallen Engel der bi ihm bereut/gebeichtet hat.

ffa


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (13. Juli 2009)

Wieviele Figuren von Ordensmeistern sind bis jetzt erschienen und welche sind das?

Nur Ordensmeister bzw das Äquivalent dazu, keine Captains oder so...


----------



## Alith (13. Juli 2009)

*  Marneus Calgar von den Ultramarines
    * Logan Grimnar von den Space Wolves
    * Helbrecht von den Black Templars
    * Dante von den Blood Angels
    * Azrael von den Dark Angels 

wie heißt die Klinge von O'Shovah


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (13. Juli 2009)

Alith schrieb:


> *  Marneus Calgar von den Ultramarines
> * Logan Grimnar von den Space Wolves
> * Helbrecht von den Black Templars
> * Dante von den Blood Angels
> ...




Morgengrauen, aber die antwort ist nicht ganz richtig das fehlt noch etwas, 2 pesonen und 2 etwas kniffligere sachen^^


----------



## Hodibo12 (14. Juli 2009)

*PUSH* sonst is der thread hier so langweiligD*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (14. Juli 2009)

Fehlen Noch Pedro Kantor von den Crimson Fists und Huron Schwarzherz von den ehemaligen Astral Claws.

Marneus Calgar hat 3 Figuren und es wurde ein Cybot der Space Wolves entwickelt, der Björn Wolfsklaue ist, 1 Großer Wolf der Space Wolves.
Desweiteren stellt der Limitierte Campin des Imperators Sigismund dar, den ersten Großmarschal der Black Templars.

FFA


----------



## Apyrael (14. Juli 2009)

Neue Frage: Welche beiden "Geister" sind "Ersatzeltern"? Wie heißen sie, ihre Kinder und wer ist der wahre Vater?
Ich weiß, eigentlich mehrere Fragen, aber die sind ja schnell beantwortet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (14. Juli 2009)

Ma sehn ob ich das jez so zusammenbekomm ich will nich nachlesen...

Ok (vorname vergessen) Caffran und Tona Criid als Ersatzeltern
Kinder heißen Dalin und Yoncy

Richtiger Vater ist Gol Kolea

falls so ok is FFA


----------



## Da_Profet (15. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Ma sehn ob ich das jez so zusammenbekomm ich will nich nachlesen...
> 
> Ok (vorname vergessen) Caffran und Tona Criid als Ersatzeltern
> Kinder heißen Dalin und Yoncy
> ...



Das stimmt so. Und wenn du nicht willst mach ich mal weiter:
Wer überlebte die Begegnung mit dem Gaukler und Verlor dabei sein Phasendolch? 

mfg Da Profet


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (15. Juli 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Das stimmt so. Und wenn du nicht willst mach ich mal weiter:
> Wer überlebte die Begegnung mit dem Gaukler und Verlor dabei sein Phasendolch?
> 
> mfg Da Profet




Müsste Cypher gewesens ein obschon das ja eher ne vermutung war da es ein goldener Necrongott btw necronanführer war, das ganze hat glaub ich einer vom Mechanicus beobachten.


Erzählt mir mal etwas über Cypher.


----------



## Draco1985 (15. Juli 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Erzählt mir mal etwas über Cypher.



Man weiß nicht viel über den, nur dass er ein Gefallener ist und immer wieder in der Nähe von wichtigen Ereignissen auftaucht und sich dabei angeblich langsam und spiralförmig auf Terra zu bewegen soll. Was er dort will oder ob er überhaupt dorthin will ist nicht bekannt.

Interessant ist zudem, dass er ein Schwert mit sich herumträgt, das er aber noch niemals benutzt hat. Angeblich soll es das zerbrochene Schwert von Lion El'Jonson sein, aber auch das ist mehr Legende als Fakt.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (16. Juli 2009)

und deine frage oder ist es ffa?


----------



## Draco1985 (17. Juli 2009)

Ja, Verzeihung, ganz vergessen. FFA, mir fällt keine weitere Frage ein...


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (17. Juli 2009)

Nja gut einfache Frage für zwischendurch....

Wie lautet der ursprüngliche Name der Black Legion und ihr Kampfschrei?


----------



## Apyrael (17. Juli 2009)

1. Lunar Wolves, dann Sons of Horus
2. Lupercal, bzw. Für den Kriegsherrn

Frage gibts heute abend, ich muss erst noch was nachlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (17. Juli 2009)

Wer ist Draco, Stichwort 4 Edition.

Ups irgendwie zu langam mit der ffa frage^^ naja könnt irh ja trotzdem beantworten damit es bis heute abend nicht zu öde ist^^


----------



## Apyrael (17. Juli 2009)

Um Geralds Frage abzuarbeiten (ich geb zu, dass hab ich im Netz nachgelesen, weil ich nur an den Inquisitor und den Urzeittypen gedacht habe):
Draco ist ein Kastellan der Black Templars, der im Zusammenhang mit dem gleichnamigen Codex von GW GB erschaffen wurde und dessen Regeln nie auf deutsch erschienen sind. Das ist der einzige, der explizit im Zusammenhang mit der 4. Edition genannt wird
Davon ab gibts noch Jaq Draco, Inquisitor, taucht im Roman Draco auf und einen Stammeskrieger namens Draco der gegen Raclaw, später Bruder Gerhardt, kämpft, letzteres im Graphic Novel (manche sagen Comic) Kreuzzug der Verdammten.

Zu meiner Frage: Was ist ein "Kyerzak" und wo spielt einer eine besondere Rolle?

PS: Es steht nicht bei Lexicaum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (17. Juli 2009)

&#8230;bis jetzt bin ich soweit das ich auf ein Wort der Dark Eldar komme..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (17. Juli 2009)

Ok also Kyerzak ist eine Dark Eldar bezeichnung die Archon Kesharq für einen bestimmten Menschen verwendet, und zwar in Graham McNeills Buch Nachtjäger/Nightbringer.
Wenn ichs richtig im Kopf habe bezeichnet er damit den Typ/den Verräter der von den Dark Eldar gefangen und gefoltert wurde und sich schließlich ihnen angeschlossen hat aber weiterhin auf dem Planet als Adliger lebt, die Dark Eldar aber in ihrem Vorhaben unterstützt(Unterschlupf gewährt usw...). Mit dem rennt der Dark Eldar Haemonculus (der Eldar mit den Klingen der alles auseinandernimmt usw.) rum oder so....

Reicht das?

Wenn ok is hier meine Frage (ja ich weiß das is einfach) von wem stammt das Zitat?

Wenn sich ein Mensch dazu entschließt, sein Dasein einzig und allein dem Guten und dem Wohle anderer zu widmen, so wird er danklos sterben und vergessen werden. Wenn er sein Genie jedoch nutzt, um Schmerz und Tod über unzählige Millionen zu bringen, so wird sein Name durch die Jahrtausende getragen. Ruchlosigkeit ist der Schmach daher stets vorzuziehen.


----------



## Alith (17. Juli 2009)

ich vermute es war Fabius Gallus.

meine Frage: Wer war Harle?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (17. Juli 2009)

Sturmtrupp der World Eaters?

FFA


----------



## Apyrael (17. Juli 2009)

Also schön: Welcher Dämonenprinz des Slaanesh "kommt und geht"?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (18. Juli 2009)

Apyrael schrieb:


> Also schön: Welcher Dämonenprinz des Slaanesh "kommt und geht"?




Doomrider?


----------



## Apyrael (19. Juli 2009)

Jupp, Doomrider. 
Wie beschrieben im Codex Chaos 3. Edition (und meiner Ansicht nach, dass sinnfreieste Charaktermodell überhaupt).


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (20. Juli 2009)

Apyrael schrieb:


> Jupp, Doomrider.
> Wie beschrieben im Codex Chaos 3. Edition (und meiner Ansicht nach, dass sinnfreieste Charaktermodell überhaupt).



wieso das ich fand den immer ganz nett zu schade das er raus ist.

wer kommt im oktober wieder?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (21. Juli 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> wieso das ich fand den immer ganz nett zu schade das er raus ist.
> 
> wer kommt im oktober wieder?



Neuer Space Wlves Codex mit neuen Figuren

FFA


----------



## GreatCthulhu (21. Juli 2009)

Ok, dann klink ich mich mal ein...

Welcher Space Marine ist ein Gründungsmitglied der Inquisition?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (21. Juli 2009)

Angeblich Nathaniel Garro ergebener death Guard.

Welcher Ordensmeister hat um die Gründung eines neuen Ordens bei dem Hohen Senat von Terra gebeten?

Wenn die frage bis 8 uhr nicht beantwortet wurde ffa.


----------



## Da_Profet (21. Juli 2009)

bin ich langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackfall234 (21. Juli 2009)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Ot:
> 
> Da ich grad mal wieder die komplette DoW Reihe samt Addons durchgespielt habe. Merkte ich wieder wie sehr mir 40k Universum zusagt und wie wenig ich das Warhammer Fantasy Universum mag.
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt mal mit der 40k Variante nen bessere MMO als WAR atm ist.



geh mal googlen : Warhammer 40k Online und die wirst zufrieden seien.

Dieses Areal gehört nun zum Imperium ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Profet (22. Juli 2009)

Da es deutlich nach 8 Uhr ist, stelle ich mal nen neue Frage:
Mit wem stritten sich sich die Imperialen Streitkräfte im "Tanebular Zwischenfall"?

mfg Da Profet


@Gerald z Rivii: vll kannst du deine Frage ja trotzdem auflösen um meine Wissenslücken zu schließen.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (22. Juli 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Da es deutlich nach 8 Uhr ist, stelle ich mal nen neue Frage:
> Mit wem stritten sich sich die Imperialen Streitkräfte im "Tanebular Zwischenfall"?
> 
> mfg Da Profet
> ...




Anaziel war ein Ordensmeister der Dark Angels im 37. Jahrtausend. Er ersuchte den Hohen Senat zu Terra um die Gründung eines neuen Ordens, was zur Gründung der Disciples of Caliban führte. Der Grund dieser ungewöhnlichen Bitte war vermutlich die Schaffung eines Ordens, der sich exklusiv der Jagd nach dem Gefallenen Cypher widmen sollte.


BTW würde vorschlagend as fragen nach 4-8 sinden aufgelöst werdne mussen und man daraus FFa macht.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (22. Juli 2009)

Müssten Die Untoten der Zukunft sein die den Sternengöttern dienen. FFA


----------



## Dragonheart213 (23. Juli 2009)

Ok, ich bin ganz neu im W40k Universum, aber ich versuchs mal :

Welche verschiedenen Arten des Exterminatus gibt es (und wer bevorzugt welche "Art") ? 

Das in Klammern mal optional weil eigentlich 2. Frage. Hoffe sie ist nicht zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin ganz neu im W40k Universum, aber ich versuchs mal :
> 
> Welche verschiedenen Arten des Exterminatus gibt es (und wer bevorzugt welche "Art") ?
> 
> ...



Es gibt:
-Exterminator-Torpedos
-Meltertorpedos
-Zyklonentorpedos
-Lanzenschlag
-Virusbomben

Inquisition: ''schmutzige Waffen''
Space Marines: ''saubere Waffen''


und da ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass ich richtig liege, hier meine Frage:

Aus welchem Grund besitzen Tyraniden keine besonderen Charaktermodelle (mehr)?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (23. Juli 2009)

Weil Tyraniden kein eigenes bewustsein haben und nur dme schwarmbewustsein folgen?


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (23. Juli 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Weil Tyraniden kein eigenes bewustsein haben und nur dme schwarmbewustsein folgen?



nein, das ist nicht der Hauptgrund, Schwarmtyranten sind ja z.B. viel intelligenter als Ganten, und sind auch zu mehr oder weniger eigenständigen Handeln  fähig...


----------



## Draco1985 (23. Juli 2009)

BufferDerBuffsBufft... schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund besitzen Tyraniden keine besonderen Charaktermodelle (mehr)?



Um den "Schwarm"-Aspekt der 'Nids zu betonen. Ähnlich wie es mal bei Trek mit den Borg war, soll es keine herausragenden Individuen in der Masse des Schwarms geben, nur unterschiedliche "Versionen" derselben Subspezies.

Solltest du das gemeint haben: FFA


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (23. Juli 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Um den "Schwarm"-Aspekt der 'Nids zu betonen. Ähnlich wie es mal bei Trek mit den Borg war, soll es keine herausragenden Individuen in der Masse des Schwarms geben, nur unterschiedliche "Versionen" derselben Subspezies.
> 
> Solltest du das gemeint haben: FFA



Richtig. Zusätzlich wird der Großteil des Schwarms nach ende der Schlacht ebenfalls wieder zu Biomasse umgewandelt.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (23. Juli 2009)

Wieso Tragen Azrael und Grimmnar keine Stählernen Sterne, Obschon beides Ordensmeister sind?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (24. Juli 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Wieso Tragen Azrael und Grimmnar keine Stählernen Sterne, Obschon beides Ordensmeister sind?



OT: Gehören Sprungtruppen und Scoutbike auch zum ravenwing?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (26. Juli 2009)

Azraeal hat den Helm des löwen der beser ist als n Stählerner sern it weil er sich auf ne gruppe ausweitet, Grimnar trägt dasspacewolvesquivalent den Gürtel des russ.

ffa


----------



## GreatCthulhu (26. Juli 2009)

Dann meld ich mich nochmal...

Die Dark Angels besitzen eine technische Errungenschaft, die im Imperium nicht mehr gebaut werden kann. Worum handelt es sich?


----------



## Alith (26. Juli 2009)

es handelt sich um das imperiale Jetbike


----------



## Da_Profet (28. Juli 2009)

neue Frage bitte


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (28. Juli 2009)

Einfache Frage: Welcher Primarch hat ne nette kleine Halswunde die sich angeblich wieder schließt was aber garnicht gehen kann?


Schwere Frage: Wo Ist der schrecklicher fehler bei DOW2 mit den Dark Angels.


Ganz ganz schwere Frage auf die ichs elber keine Antwort weiß: Kann man den Fehler durch Patch usw beheben?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (28. Juli 2009)

EInfache Antwort: Der gesuchte ist Roboute Guillaume der Primarch der Ultramarines der den Codex Astartes verfasst hat. Er sitzt in der Ordensfestung auf Maccrage in einem Stasenfeld oder wie das Ding heißt das die Zeit anhält dadurch verfällt sein Körper nicht. Unter den Ultramarines wird behauptet das sich seine Halswunde im Feld langsam schließt und er sich eines Tages wieder erheben wird.

Schwere Antwort: Kann sein das ich die Frage missverstehe oder so aber in DoW2 gehts eigentlich um Blood Ravens, falls es da ne kleinigkeit gibt die ich bei ner Mission oder so übersehen hab lass ich mich gern belehren was informationen zu Dark Angels betrifft.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (28. Juli 2009)

Es gibt einen Multiplayer, in den man unteranderem Dark angels wie auch alle anderen ergebenen Legionen der Ersten Gründung spielen kann.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> EInfache Antwort: Der gesuchte ist Roboute Guillaume der Primarch der Ultramarines der den Codex Astartes verfasst hat. Er sitzt in der Ordensfestung auf Maccrage in einem Stasenfeld oder wie das Ding heißt das die Zeit anhält dadurch verfällt sein Körper nicht. Unter den Ultramarines wird behauptet das sich seine Halswunde im Feld langsam schließt und er sich eines Tages wieder erheben wird.



Richtig, nächste frage, ffa


----------



## Da_Profet (29. Juli 2009)

wenn bis mittags nix neues kommt würd ich sagen ffa


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (29. Juli 2009)

Die Termies der Dark angels sind grün nicht weiß, hat wer n plan wie man daie weiß bekommt also nur die?


----------



## Alith (29. Juli 2009)

tja da kannste nichts machen das basiert alles auf dem Army Designer aund wenn die Hauptrüstung grün ist ist sie auch bei den Termis


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (29. Juli 2009)

Ich würde gerne etwas Über die Exoditen wissen.


----------



## Draco1985 (29. Juli 2009)

Die Exoditen sind Eldar, die sich bereits vor dem Fall von ihrem Sternenreich abgewandt haben, weil sie die drohende Katastrophe kommen sahen. Sie leben auf (für Eldar) vergleichsweise primitive Weise und stets im Einklang mit ihrer Umgebung, um nicht in dieselbe Dekadenz zu verfallen, die ihre Kollegen von den Weltenschiffen ihre Heimatwelten gekostet hat.

Man könnte sagen, dass die Exoditen im Wesentlichen 40ks Äquivalent zu WHFBs Waldelfen sind.

EDIT: Falls korrekt: FFA


----------



## nrg (30. Juli 2009)

Wie hieß die Festung in der sich Perturabo und Rogal Dorn bekriegt haben und wodurch wurde Perturabo zum Dämonenprimarchen?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (1. August 2009)

auflösung?


----------



## Maxi35 (1. August 2009)

hmm...ich denk ma das war die ewige Festung wo Rogal Dorn und Perturabo sich bekämpft hatten und weil er dort nach der Schlacht seine Toten, die der Iron Warriors, barg wurde er zum Dämonen Primarchen

hoffe das stimmt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (2. August 2009)

Maxi35 schrieb:


> hmm...ich denk ma das war die ewige Festung wo Rogal Dorn und Perturabo sich bekämpft hatten und weil er dort nach der Schlacht seine Toten, die der Iron Warriors, barg wurde er zum Dämonen Primarchen
> 
> hoffe das stimmt so
> 
> ...



Fast, er hat die Progenoide der Imperial Fists geopfert die tot oder verletzt waren als sie unter dem Schutz der Ultramarines abzogen. Perturabo hat verhindert das sie geborgen werden konnten, dadurch erhielt er den Status.

Sonst aber vollkommen richtig, your turn.


----------



## Maxi35 (2. August 2009)

Ok

Von wem bekam Perturabo seinen Hammer und wie heißt er?


----------



## nrg (2. August 2009)

Er bekam ihn von Horus und hieß glaub ich Ambossbrecher.


----------



## Maxi35 (2. August 2009)

Richtig, du bist


----------



## nrg (2. August 2009)

Mal was einfaches.

Was machte Angron und seine World Eaters zu sabbernden Psychopathen die nur noch das Verlangen nach Blut kennen?


----------



## Maxi35 (3. August 2009)

es kann 2 möglichkeiten geben, einmal dass angrons gensaat von Anfang an verdorben war,
 weil Angron zu seiner Zeit als Gladiator aggresionssteigernde Drogen bekommen hat
oder weil er sich mit den World eaters zu lange im Warp aufhielt

ich hoffe mal das stimmt so
wenn ja meine Frage: wer war Macaroth?


----------



## EisblockError (3. August 2009)

Naja, er ist halt der Anführer vom Sabbat Kreuzzug oder was meinst du?


----------



## nrg (3. August 2009)

Maxi35 schrieb:


> es kann 2 möglichkeiten geben, einmal dass angrons gensaat von Anfang an verdorben war,
> weil Angron zu seiner Zeit als Gladiator aggresionssteigernde Drogen bekommen hat
> oder weil er sich mit den World eaters zu lange im Warp aufhielt



Er bekam auf seinem Planeten ein Gerät in den Schädel gepflanzt das seine Aggressionen anfeuerte, das hat er bei allen seinen Marines implantieren lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxi35 (3. August 2009)

@nrg: ah mist naja fast^^

@EisblockError: jo stimmt du bist


----------



## Da_Profet (4. August 2009)

Ich bin einfach mal so frech und mache weiter, damit der Thread nicht einschläft. Zur not nehm ich die Frage wieder raus wenn Eisblock sich doch noch meldet.
Also: Was ist ein Etogaur?

mfg Ich


----------



## Maxi35 (4. August 2009)

Etogaur ist ein Rang im Blutpakt, um genau zu sein der 2 höchste.
Ein Etogaur hat ungefähr die gleiche Befehlsgewalt wie ein General der imperialen Armee

Meine Frage: was ist der Blutpakt?


----------



## Alith (4. August 2009)

Der Blutpakt (orig. Blood Pact) ist eine straff organisierte, Khorne verschriebene Kultarmee unter der Führung von Urlock Gaur.


----------



## Maxi35 (4. August 2009)

Rischtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. August 2009)

Alith schrieb:


> Der Blutpakt (orig. Blood Pact) ist eine straff organisierte, Khorne verschriebene Kultarmee unter der Führung von Urlock Gaur.



Da hat jemand aber 1:1 beim Lexicanum kopierst...

http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/wiki/Blutpakt


----------



## Maxi35 (5. August 2009)

Damits ma weiter geht hier ne neue Frage: Was ist die Aufgabe der Hexenjäger, was ist ihre Stellung im Imperium und zu welchem Ordo gehören sie?


----------



## nrg (5. August 2009)

Das jagen und vernichten von nicht sanktionierten Psionikern und ihren Anhänger sowie von Mutanten.
Sie sind ein Arm der Inquisiton, angegliedert an die Ekklesiarchie.
Ordo Haereticus


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (5. August 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Das jagen und vernichten von nicht sanktionierten Psionikern und ihren Anhänger sowie von Mutanten.
> Sie sind ein Arm der Inquisiton, angegliedert an die Ekklesiarchie.
> Ordo Haereticus



soweit richtig, aber werden nicht auch ketzer usw und normale psioniker gejagt?


----------



## nrg (5. August 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> soweit richtig, aber werden nicht auch ketzer usw und normale psioniker gejagt?



Gibt es im Imperium überhaupt normale Psioniker? Entweder sie sind sanktioniert, ob jetzt als SM Scriptoren oder über die Seelenbindung, oder sie sind nicht sanktioniert. Die nicht Sanktionierten werden gejagt weil sie mit ihrer Verbindung zum Warp den Dämonen Tore ins Diesseits zur Verfügung stellen. Entweder werden sie getötet oder auf schwarzen Schiffen nach Terra gebracht und dort wird entschieden sie auszubilden, zu opfern oder sie für den Astronomican zu verheizen.

Beim Imperium stellt sich immer die Frage was ein Ketzer ist, aber du hast recht, sie werden auch genutzt um Ketzer am wahren Glauben des Imperators, bähh, zu verfolgen und zu sühnen.


----------



## Maxi35 (5. August 2009)

ihr habt beide recht, aber die Hexenjäger stehen im Endeffekt über der Inquisition, auch wenn sie ihr offiziel untergeordnet sind, da sie alles und jeden excommunicate Haereticus oder extremis Diabolus 
erklären können.
Das heißt, dass die Hexenjäger so gut wie alles im Imperium überprüfen und bei entsprechenden Beweisen soger einen Inquisitor töten dürfen.
Was man auch noch zu ihnen dazu sagen sollte ist, dass sie extrem radikal sind und bei dem Verdacht auf einen einzigen, vom Chaos korumpierten Bewohner einer Stadt, lieber die ganze Stadt vernichten als diesen einen enkommen zu lassen.

aber ich lass das von nrg mal gelten. wir wollen ja nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also los du bist dran^^


----------



## nrg (5. August 2009)

Ok, was ganz simples.

Warum trägt Khârn den Beinamen der Verräter?


----------



## EisblockError (6. August 2009)

Rippe mal darauf dass er ein Verräter ist.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. August 2009)

Weil er im sinne Khornes handelt, und jeden niedermacht der ihm in die quere kommt, was zur Geschichte führte die ihm diesen Namen einbrachte.

Auf einer Dämonenwelt stellten sich die World Eaters den Emperor's Children, die Sklaven für ihre Experiemente brauchten wobei Diebstahl halt immer eine dumme idee ist wenn es um Khorne geht. 
Jedenfalls waren auf dieser Welt die nächte mehr mit polaren Temperaturen gesegnet und so sollten beim einbruch der Nacht die Waffengänge eingestellt werden. Kurz bevor die World Eaters gewannen brach die Nacht herein und die World Eaters zogen sich in ihre Baraken zurück.
Das passte Khárn nun überhaupt nicht in den Kram, er besorgte sich einen Flammenwerfer und zündetet einige der Baraken an, und machte gleich mal jeden nieder der ihm in die Quere kam. Als dann das Lager anfing fast komplett abzubrennen begannen die Kämpfe um die intakten Gebäude und die Emperor's Children nutzten die Situation auch gleich aus, und griffen in die Kämpfe ein.

Kurzum es gab ein riesen Massakter und Khárn hatte dabei wohl seinen größten Spass da er einfach alles und jeden, egal ob Freund oder Feind niedermachte der ihm vor die Kettenaxt kam. Als resultat gab es eine fast komplett ausgelöschte Legion und einen neuen Namen für Khárn.


Worauf basiert die Lebensphilosophie der Tau?


----------



## Görms (6. August 2009)

Für das höhere Wohl ?


----------



## Da_Profet (6. August 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Für das höhere Wohl ?



Und diese Ideologie haben sie von den Himmlischen, die (wie der Name erahnen lässt), eines Tages vom Himmel kamen und die Tau retteten, kurz bevor sie sich selbst vernichteten


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (6. August 2009)

Um nochmal auf die Hexenjäger zrückzukommen, an und fürsich meinte ich mit normale, alle Psioniker, sogar die der SM. Zudem darf Doch jeder Inquisitor einen anderen Umbringen und der Ketzerrei bezichten siehe Troquemada der einen Kollegen vor einer Versammlung Excommunizierte und tötete, obschon T. ja ein Dämonenjäger ist.

Und die Einstellung eine ganze Stadt oder Sogar einen  unwichtigeren Planeten auszulösen ist eher in unseren augen Extrem Radikal aber bei der Inqui dürfen die sich als Puritaner bzw extreme Puritaner beziechnen^^.

Mich würde es aber interessieren ob ein inquisitor es schonmal gewagt hat einen Grey Knight oder Custodes als Ketzer zu bescheinen?

und um bei der aktuellen fragen zus ein für das höhere wohl ist de rleitspruch aber ich denke die frage ist worauf diese Philosophie basiert, das bedeutet das die tau 1 wie ein Uhrwerk sind und Jeder eine Geeignete aufgabe bekommt und alle in ihren augen gleich bzw ähnlich wichtig sind, zum anderen ist das wohl der mehrheit bze das höhere wohl das wohl der Taugesellschaft über jeden anderen ist.

Welche arten vom Zombies gibt es in der fernen zukunft? müssten glaub ich 3 sein.


----------



## Maxi35 (6. August 2009)

wegen der Sache mit den Grey knights, ich denke mal nicht da die durch die Rüstungen, Waffen und den Rest der Ausrüstung vor den Dämonen und dem Warp geschützt sind.
Das wissen ja auch die Inquisitoren und die Hexenjäger un deshalb würd ich sagen das die über jeden Verdacht erhaben sind, weil die eigentlich garnicht verdorben werden können.
Bei den Custodes isses wahrscheinlich ähnlich und voralem sind die ja nur auf Terra un is Terra nich irgendwie vor Dämonen geschützt, so das da eigentlich niemand korumpiert werden kann?
also niemand der Terra nie verlässt un so weit ich weiß dürfen die Custodes garnich von da weg.


----------



## Draco1985 (6. August 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Mich würde es aber interessieren ob ein inquisitor es schonmal gewagt hat einen Grey Knight oder Custodes als Ketzer zu bescheinen?



Ja. Im Roman "Grey Knights" gab es einen Zwischenfall, bei dem ein radikaler/abtrünniger Inquisitor einem Trupp Grey Knights ein komplettes Regiment der imperialen Armee plus eine Abordnung Sororitas auf den Hals hetzte. Er erzählte den Imps und Soros, dass die Knights ein Verräterorden (!!!) seien und dem Chaos dienen würden.


----------



## nrg (6. August 2009)

Meines Wissens wurde ein paar Space Marine Orden verfolgt und estremis Diabolus erklärt, unter anderem die Relictors und die Fire Hawks. Hauptsächlich wegen Mutationen oder wie bei den Relictors wegen Nutzung von Chaosrelikten


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (6. August 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Meines Wissens wurde ein paar Space Marine Orden verfolgt und estremis Diabolus erklärt, unter anderem die Relictors und die Fire Hawks. Hauptsächlich wegen Mutationen oder wie bei den Relictors wegen Nutzung von Chaosrelikten



Das mit den Relictos wurde zur 5 edition wiederrufen und die Fire Hawks sind ja die Legion of the Damnd, aber zurück zu der zombiefrage^^


----------



## nrg (6. August 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Das mit den Relictos wurde zur 5 edition wiederrufen und die Fire Hawks sind ja die Legion of the Damnd, aber zurück zu der zombiefrage^^



Flame Falcons, nicht Fire Hawks, ich bin wieder mal ziemlich wirr. Ich hab seit Jahren nicht mehr gespielt, 2. Edition war Schlus bei mir, sry^^


----------



## GreatCthulhu (7. August 2009)

Es gibt 3 Arten von Zombies:
Seuchenzombies, geschaffen durch Krankheiten
Techno-Zombies, ähnlich wie Kyborgs, aber völlig hirnlos
Zombies, geschaffen durch Vampire (Warpkreatur)

FFA


----------



## Yanotoshi (7. August 2009)

Okay von wem wurde der Primarch der Ultramarines getötet (Name + Stellung/Rang)? Einfach ich weiß , les aber gerade die Ultramarines Romane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. August 2009)

Eigentlich ist er angeblich nicht wirklich tot, nur leblos und in stase. aber das war einer seiner Brüder Fulgrim Primarch der Kinder des Imperators.


Wie heißt der Held des Spiels Feuerkrieger?


----------



## nrg (7. August 2009)

Shas'la T'au Kais

FFA


----------



## GreatCthulhu (7. August 2009)

Ok...welchen Namen trägt der fünfte Chaosgott? Und wofür ist er zuständig?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. August 2009)

Malal, zwitracht, selbstzerstörung untergang des chaos nicht wirklicher bestandteil des GWplots da es rechtliche probleme gegeben hätte.

ffa


----------



## Yanotoshi (8. August 2009)

Was sind Stachelspargelz?


----------



## GreatCthulhu (8. August 2009)

Dark Eldar in der Sprache der Orks
FFA


----------



## nrg (8. August 2009)

Wieder was einfaches.

Wie nennt man die Anhänger des lachenden Gottes?


----------



## Maxi35 (9. August 2009)

Harlequin nennt man die

FFA


----------



## Maxi35 (10. August 2009)

hmm damits weiter geht hier ne Frage:

Was ist der Fall der Eldar, welche Ereignisse rief er auf den Plan und welches Volk entstand durch ihn?


----------



## Alith (10. August 2009)

Die als "Der Fall" bezeichnete Epoche ist das wohl wichtigste und folgenreichste Ereignis in der Geschichte der Eldar. Der Fall ereignete sich in M29 nach imperialer Zeitrechnung. Doch der eigentliche Fall begann schon lange Zeit davor. Es war seelische® Verfall und Korruption der Eldar, die ihn verursachten. Die Eldar herrschten damals über das mächtigste Reich dieser Galaxis. In einer Gesellschaft, die im Überfluss schwelgte, fand ein langsamer, unbemerkter Wandel statt, in Folge dessen sich immer mehr Sekten bildeten und irgendwann die Gesellschaft und jegliche Strukturen zerfielen. Gegen Ende des Falls zogen Banden mordend durch die Straßen und Kriege unter den in Kulte zerfallenen Eldar herrschten. Dieser Zustand lässt sich am ehesten mit einer Gesellschaft, wie die Dark Eldar sie haben, vergleichen, übertrifft diese jedoch bei weitem in seiner Perversion.

Das ist dadurch zu erklären, dass das alles den bis dato nicht existenten Chaosgott Slaanesh nährte, der wiederum, während er sich in seinem embrionalen Stadium befand, das Verlangen der Eldar nach Lust in unnatürlichem Maße verstärkte. Und zwar um so mehr, je mehr "Nahrung" ihm zugeführt wurde. Am Ende dieser Spirale stand schließlich seine Geburt. Dort, wo früher das Zentrum des Eldarreichs war, entstand nun das Auge des Schreckens in einer psionischen Implosion, die die Seelen der Eldar aus ihren Körpern riss, worauf hin sie von Slaanesh verschlungen wurden. Die massiven Veränderungen im Warp beendeten die Warpstürme um Terra und mit ihnen das Zeitalter des Weltenbrandes. Zu dieser Zeit war Slaanesh der mächtigste Chaosgott. Er verschlang ebenfalls die anderen Götter der Eldar, die durch ihre Vernachlässigung während des Falles zu schwach waren, um sich verteidigen zu können. Einzig ihr Kriegsgott Kaela Mensha Khaine, der sich wieder auf die Seite der Eldar gestellt hatte, und Der lachende Gott überlebten dies. Khaine kämpfte sogar gegen Slaanesh, um den Überlebenden Eldar die nötige Zeit zu verschaffen um sich vor ihm zu schützen. Infolge des langen Duells wurde er selbst in die Avatare zersplittert, wie sie heute noch existieren, und seine Splitter über die Weltenschiffe verteilt. Slaanesh hingegen hatte gesiegt, doch war so schwer angeschlagen und geschwächt, dass er/sie sich an unterster Stelle unter die drei anderen Chaosgötter einreihen musste.

Diese Ereignisse waren es, die dazu führten, dass die Eldar nunmehr als ein zersplittertes, sterbendes Volk bekannt sind.


----------



## Maxi35 (10. August 2009)

richtisch, du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (10. August 2009)

Leute ma ganz kurz.... das hier soll eigentlich ein Quiz sein also wenn ihr schon antwortet macht euch wenigstens die Mühe die Lexicanumeinträge umzuschreiben wenn ihrs schon so nich auf die Reihe bekommt.....DANKE!


----------



## Maxi35 (13. August 2009)

ok da ja keiner mehr ne Frage stellt mach ich jetz nochma: was ist der Adeptus Custodes, was ist ihre Aufgabe, was hat es mit ihrer Ausrüstung auf sich usw...


----------



## EisblockError (16. August 2009)

Maxi35 schrieb:


> ok da ja keiner mehr ne Frage stellt mach ich jetz nochma: was ist der Adeptus Custodes, was ist ihre Aufgabe, was hat es mit ihrer Ausrüstung auf sich usw...



Hmm, ich weiss das sie die Wachen des Imperialen Palastes auf Terra sind, allerdings kp was die für Ausrüstung haben^^

Edit: Waren die nicht halb Nackt oder so?


----------



## Yanotoshi (16. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hmm, ich weiss das sie die Wachen des Imperialen Palastes auf Terra sind, allerdings kp was die für Ausrüstung haben^^
> 
> Edit: Waren die nicht halb Nackt oder so?


Ich weiß blos sie sind die Elite der MEnschen, besser als Alle Adeptus Astartes oder so , und ich glaub sie benutzen sone Gleven oder so die sie mit Psi Kräften unterstützen und sie sind resistent gegenüber dem Chaos , glaube ich


----------



## dark&chosen (16. August 2009)

die adeptus custodes sind die bewacher terras und die leibwache des imperators, sie sind durch die nähe zum imperator oder surch ihren unerschütterlichen glauben resistent gegen das chaos und sie sind sogar stärker und besser als alle anderen space marines und ihre gensaat soll sogar reiner sein als die der ultramarines in zeiten des "Friedens" auf terra treagen sie leder stifel, hosen und schwarze leder mäntel wenn terra jedoch bedroht wird legen sie ihre servorüstung an die noch besser ist als jede andere rüstung der space marines und wird ständig vom mechanicus gewartet und sogar noch verbessert, sie tragen hauptsächlich wie speere aussehende bolter um ihre aufgabe als beschützer darzustellen. 

So das war das grundlegenste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

welchen gott beten die dark eldar (unbewusst, soweit ich weiß) an?


----------



## Maxi35 (16. August 2009)

hmm vielleicht Slaanesh?


----------



## dark&chosen (17. August 2009)

richtig du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxi35 (17. August 2009)

ok...... hier kommts:

Wann war Slaanesh in seinem gesamten Leben am stärksten und wen hat er in diesem moment besiegt und in viele Stücke gesprengt?


----------



## Yanotoshi (24. August 2009)

Da anscheinend niemand diese Frage genau weiß überspringe ich sie mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit der thread am leben bleibt, meine Frage wäre gibt es Bilder von Horus vor der Häresie?Weil er wird immer als eine Person beschreiben in dem buch von Abnett(Aufstieg des Horus) aber überall finde ich nur Bilder nach der Häresie oder von Sanguinius aber nie von Horus bevor er korrumpiert wurde...könnte mir vielleicht jemand so etwas posten und in dem Buch vor dem Bruderkrieg, kam es mir so vor als wären alle Legionen tief mit einander verbrüdert und der Verlust eines Astartes einer anderen LEgion ist genauso schlimm wie einer aus der eigenen, ausgenommen mal die Emperors Children^^ und in den BÜchern nach dem Bruderkreig , finde ich spiegelt sich sone Abkapselung dar, man kämpft und stirbt für den Imperator und für die eigene Legion, aber diese Brüderlichkeit ist irgendwie flöten gegangen, meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW: Also meine Vermutung zu der Frage von maxi35 war Zerfall des Eldarimperiums, also dort wo SLaneesh geboren wurde.


----------



## Apyrael (24. August 2009)

@ Maxi: Slaanesh ist kurz nach seiner Geburt am stärksten, er zerschmettert den Gott des Krieges Kain, Kane, Khane (irgendwie so wird er geschrieben, hab gerade keine Lust zu suchen). Deswegen gibts auch die vielen Avatare.

@ Yanotoshi: Es gibt ein eigenes Artwork-Buch zur Horus Häresie, evtl. da mal reingucken. Da könnte was drin sein.

Sollte ich Recht haben, dann hier neue Frage: Was sind die Talismane des Vaul und wer profitiert am meisten von ihrer Zerstörung?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (26. August 2009)

Sind das die schwerter die Vaul für khain im austausch für seine brüder schuf oder sind es diese Kanonen die die c´tan verletzen/schwächen/zerstören können.

Profitieren würden davon wohl Chaos wenns das erste war und C´tan wenn das zweite ist^^.


----------



## Apyrael (27. August 2009)

Naja, ich lass das mal gelten. Eigentlich sind damit die Schwarzen Festungen gemeint, ergo profitieren davon am meisten die C´than.
Ich schiebe aber mal gleich ne Frage nach: Wer initierte welchen Konflikt um die Schwarzen Festungen zu zerstören?


----------



## Gunbart (27. August 2009)

soweit ich weiß arbeitete der Gaukler, ein C´Tan, einen Plan aus um die Schwarzen Festungen zu zerstören.
Wenn es für diesen Zerstörungsfeldzug einen Namen gibt, kenn ich ihn nicht.

währende des 13. Schwarzen Kreuzzuges eroberte Abbadon noch min 2 festungen


----------



## Apyrael (28. August 2009)

Der Gaukler ist richtig. 
Wenn du jetzt noch nen Schritt weiter denkst und dir überlegst, wann die meisten der Schwarzen Festungen zerstört wurden ist die Antwort komplett.


----------



## Varri (28. August 2009)

Da ich das Quiz grad ma so entdeckt hab, misch ich mal mit.

Meinst du den Gothic-Krieg, der vom Gaukler eingeleitet wurde?

Wenn es richtig ist:
Wie heißt der Mörder und Verräter in den Reihen des 1. Tanith und von wem wird er getötet?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (28. August 2009)

Ich denke mal der Gesuchte ist Lijah Cuu der von Larkin (auf Herodor mein ich wars) erschossen wird.


----------



## Varri (28. August 2009)

Treffer. Dann mach mal weiter


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (28. August 2009)

Sry hab nix   FFA


----------



## Draco1985 (29. August 2009)

Dann mach ich mal:

Was genau war die "Castigator-class bipedal weapons platform" und was war an ihr so besonders?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (29. August 2009)

Wie hieß Mephiston von den Blood Anges vor seinem aufstieg zum ScriptorMagister?


----------



## TheUnforgiven01 (29. August 2009)

Die 2. Frage kann ich beantworten glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hieß früher Calistarius, oder?


----------



## Apyrael (29. August 2009)

Mit Calistarius hast du Recht.
Mich würde aber die Antwort auf die Castigator-Frage interessieren. Ich kann mich dunkel an ein Bild von einem Läufer mit Kanone auf der Schulter erinnern, weiß aber nicht mehr, was daran so toll sein soll.


----------



## Draco1985 (29. August 2009)

Apyrael schrieb:


> Mich würde aber die Antwort auf die Castigator-Frage interessieren.



Wenn bis heute Abend keiner drauf kommt, kann ich ja auflösen. Aber etwas Zeit möchte ich den Ratefüchsen dann schon geben, auf die Antwort zu kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheUnforgiven01 (29. August 2009)

war das nicht ein misslungener Titanen Copy, die nicht schnell genug laufen kann weil sie so schwer gepanzert war und nur einen Bolter als Waffe hatte und deswegen die vorrückenden einheiten nich unterstützen könnte, oder meinst du den Castigator Titanen den "Vater"  aller Titanen aus dem Buch "Schwarze Adepten"?


----------



## Draco1985 (29. August 2009)

TheUnforgiven01 schrieb:


> oder meinst du den Castigator Titanen den "Vater"  aller Titanen aus dem Buch "Schwarze Adepten"?



Das ist korrekt. Womit auch beantwortet wäre, was an dem Vieh so toll ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist dran.


----------



## TheUnforgiven01 (30. August 2009)

oO ich bin dran ok...

Wer oder was sind Glyfs, Wo sind sie zu finden und was machen sie?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (30. August 2009)

Glyfs waren doch die Dinger die auf Gereon rumgeflogen sin. Iwelche Warpkreaturen die als Wächter bzw. Alarmanlage fungieren und die Leute die sie anschauen total durcheinander machen.

Falls das stimmt. Was sind Drahtwölfe?


----------



## Apyrael (30. August 2009)

Drahtwölfe sind aus Metallteilen gefertigte, etwa menschlich aussehende Puppen, die an Gestellen auf vom Chaos besetzten Welten hängen. Werden sie durch irgendetwas aktiviert, etwa einen Glyph, dann dienen sie als Behälter für eine Warpkreatur. Diese gehen dann auf alles los was in ihrer Nähe ist, einschließlich der Chaosanhänger, deshalb versuchen alle schnellstmöglich wegzukommen. Die Warpkreatur kann die Pupper allerdings nicht ewig kontrollieren und muss nach kurzer Zeit zurück an ihr Gestell.

Neue Frage: Wer ist Khrel Kas Obarkon?


----------



## TheUnforgiven01 (30. August 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Glyfs waren doch die Dinger die auf Gereon rumgeflogen sin. Iwelche Warpkreaturen die als Wächter bzw. Alarmanlage fungieren und die Leute die sie anschauen total durcheinander machen.



Ist auf jedenfall richtig zu der neune frage, klingt wie nen Eldar allerdings Keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apyrael (31. August 2009)

Ich warte mit der Auflösung noch bis heute abend. Kleiner Tip, es ist kein Eldar.


----------



## Gunbart (31. August 2009)

Obarkon war einen Höllenklingenpilot (Hell Razor) des Blutpakts.
Er kam im Roman "der Doppelte Adler" vor. Indem es um Luftschlachten zwischen Imperialen und dem Blutpakt auf Enothis ging.

Wenn richtig, meine Frage: Wie heisst der fette Space Wolve dem Ragnar während seinem Exil auf Terra begegnet?


----------



## Varri (31. August 2009)

Das dürfte der verfressene Haegr gewesen sein.

Wenn richtig: Wie heißt die Elitetruppe des 50. Volpone?


----------



## Gunbart (31. August 2009)

Richtig!!


meinst du die Blaublüter? ist das eine Eliteeinheit von denen?


----------



## Varri (31. August 2009)

Jap^^

Die 10.Brigade des 50. Volpone, auch die Blaublüter genannt bilden die Elite des Regiments.

Du bist


----------



## Gunbart (31. August 2009)

ich dachte immer die würden alle Blaublüter heissen. ist aber auch lange her seit ich die bücher gelesen habe! 

wie heisst der verstümmelte Blood Drinker der von Lexandro d' Arquebus und seinem Scout-trupp auf karkason gefunden wurde?


----------



## Varri (31. August 2009)

Ich glaub der hieß Tesla, oder so ähnlich (auch schon ein wenig her^^)

Wenn richtig: Welche Einheit war die Erste, die die Dreifaltigkeitsmakropole auf Enothis stürmte?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (31. August 2009)

Mhm LeGuin hat die mit dem 8. Pardus Panzerregiment gestürmt aber ich glaub die hießen Dreieinigkeit-Makropoloen.

Falls korrekt: Wer war Isador und wo/wie wurde er getötet.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (1. September 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Mhm LeGuin hat die mit dem 8. Pardus Panzerregiment gestürmt aber ich glaub die hießen Dreieinigkeit-Makropoloen.
> 
> Falls korrekt: Wer war Isador und wo/wie wurde er getötet.


 Isador war Scriptor der Blood Angels und seit ihrer aufnahme in den orden bester Freud Von Gabriel Angelos.
Er wurde auf dem planten von DoW 1(name ist mir grade entfallen) von seinem Freund Angelos Getötet weil er sich vom Chaos hat verleiten lassen und das verfluchte Artefakt Maledictus(wobei maledictum auch verflucht bedeutet^^) für sich und das Imperium nutzen wollte.

Im buch wurde er alleine von Angelos gestellt, im spiel sürmt man ihn mit einer ganzen Armee und er hat auch noch jede menge chaosanhänger, ich Spiel war er auch im Besitz des Maledictum im Buch glaub ich nich(bin mir aber nicht sicher).

Was war vorm Adler das persönliche Zeichen des Imperators und wo war e sabgebildet, was hat dem seinen Beinamen zu verdanken?

hoffe das ist so verständlich^^


----------



## Gunbart (2. September 2009)

ich hab gestern sogar mal ein bischen im lexicanum gestöbert und komm da einfach nicht drauf.
ein anderer scheinbar auch nicht.

gib mal bitte einen tipp oder löse auf. sonst bleibt das hier stecken! 


MfG der gunnige Gunbart!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varri (2. September 2009)

Bin auch völlig verwirrt und habe keine Antwort.
Von daher:
/push


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (2. September 2009)

Varri schrieb:


> Bin auch völlig verwirrt und habe keine Antwort.
> Von daher:
> /push



blitz, gab den namen der ersten servorsütung donnerrüstung. nachzulesen unter mk1 donnerrüstung


----------



## Varri (3. September 2009)

Da haste aber echt ne Hammerfrage rausgehauen. Respekt.
Ich mag kein stillstand deswegen mach ich mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer war Godwyn Fischig?


----------



## Gunbart (3. September 2009)

Godwyn war ein Kämpfer im Gefolge von Inquisitor Eisenhorn und ehemaliges Arbites-Mitglied.


wenn richtig: was ist ein Blanks?


----------



## Da_Profet (3. September 2009)

Godwin Fischig war ein Arbites auf Hubris, bis er sich Eisenhorns Bande angeschlossen hat. Eisenhorn hat in immer als seinen moralischen halt bezeichnet, da dieser unverrückbare 
Vorstellungen darüber, was richtig und falsch ist.

Über sein ende schreib ich mal nix, falls jemand die Eisenhorn trilogie noch nicht kennt und die noch lesen will. (will ja nicht spoilern)

Edit: zuuu laaangsaam, aber das weiß ich auch. Blanks ist die englische Bezeichnung für die Unberührbaren. Individuen, die kein psionisches Echo im Warp haben, ergo gegen psionische Attacken immun sind, und je nach stärke auch psikräfte in ihrem Umfeld neutralisieren können.

Neue Frage: Was bezeichnet man als Seelenbindung?


----------



## Varri (3. September 2009)

Die Seelenbindung ist soweit ich mich richtig erinnere, das Ritual um für Psioniker die Gefahr gegenüber Angriffen von Dämonen zu verringern.
Ihre Seele wird dabei an den Geist des Imperators gebunden.

Wenn korrekt:
Was ist das Ta'lissera?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (3. September 2009)

Tauritual der Verbrüderlichung.

Welches Strategiespiel hat bei Warhammer 40k abgeschaut und was genau wurde wie "geklaut"?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (5. September 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Tauritual der Verbrüderlichung.
> 
> Welches Strategiespiel hat bei Warhammer 40k abgeschaut und was genau wurde wie "geklaut"?



auflösung ist Starcraft.


neue frage: was ist ein sapce Hulk und wie entsteht er?


----------



## TheUnforgiven01 (5. September 2009)

ein SpaceHulk können sowohl Schiffe als auch Asteroiden und Meteroiden sein, die im Warpraum verschmolzen sind. Meist wohnt irgendwelches Ungeziefer drauf manschmal aber auch Orks oder Dark Eldar. Space Hulk nennt man die Gebilde aus Schiffen, die der Warpraum irgendwann wieder ausspuckt.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (5. September 2009)

Richtich, ergänzend würde ich nurnoch sagen das es meist bestimmte punkte im warpraum sind wohin diese schiffe gezogen werden meist da wo warp und realraum zusammenkommen und warpstürme entstehen.

und den unterschied zwischen ungeziefer, orks und dark eldar musst du mir nochmal erläutern^^


----------



## TheUnforgiven01 (5. September 2009)

naja als ungeziefer dacht ich so an Warpkreaturen....

Dark Eldar und Orks kann man ja zum mindestens eienr Rasse zuordnen^^

Sodann Meine Frage: Welcher Große Dämon wurde von seinem Herrscher verstoßen und warum?


----------



## Apyrael (6. September 2009)

Das dürfte Skarbrand sein, ein Blutdämon, der versuchte Khorne selbst anzugreifen und daraufhin von ihm verstoßen wurde.

Wenn richtig neue Frage: Was hat die Schwarmflotte Leviathan (gerüchteweise) zum umgehen eines bestimmten Bereichs auf ihrem Weg in die Galaxis veranlasst?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (6. September 2009)

meinst du damit den exterminatusplan von kryptman oder seinen späteren plan die tyraniden im kampf gegen die orks zu nutzen?


----------



## Apyrael (6. September 2009)

Nein, meine ich nicht. Kleiner Tipp, es steht auf der letzten Seite eines bestimmten Codex.


----------



## Gunbart (7. September 2009)

ich glaub die flotte umgeht einen bestimmten teil, weil da ein C´tan ruht, oder?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. September 2009)

mhhh wie geil wäre es wenn man die ctan hungrich auch tyraniden machen könnte...


----------



## Apyrael (7. September 2009)

Jepp, der Eremit sitzt in seiner Spähre im Weg. Deine Frage.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (10. September 2009)

damits weitergeht, wer ist der älteste bekannstes Wolfspriester der noch lebt, und angeblich sogar der erste wolfspriester überhaupt.








kleiner tipp, nur wieterlesen wenn ihr sonst nicht wisst

GD 03


----------



## Lorwand (10. September 2009)

Ulrik der Todeswolf


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. September 2009)

leider falsch


----------



## Gunbart (11. September 2009)

das müsste Sternenhammer sein. da er ja mit der 13. kompanie im warp wohnt und dadurch seit ende des bruderkrieges lebt, wenn er noch lebt!


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. September 2009)

Stimmt, offiziel lebt er ja noch ulirk ist nur der älteste lebende spacewolve die noch auf fenris wohnen betohnung auf nur^^ du bist


----------



## Gunbart (11. September 2009)

was für eine rasse lebt in Tunnelsystemen unter imperialen städten!?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. September 2009)

meinnst du vielleicht diese metahumanoiden/mutanten wie z.b. zwegre, halblinge und ogryns?


----------



## Telokat (11. September 2009)

Ich glaube er meint eher die Skaven, auch wenn die im 40k Universum afaik bisher nicht genannt wurden


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. September 2009)

Telokat schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint eher die Skaven, auch wenn die im 40k Universum afaik bisher nicht genannt wurden



wollte ich grad sagen, ich hab auch nie von nem richten äkvivalent von denen gehöhrt habe. 

hab aber grad den artikelt beim lexicanum gefunden, de rjedoch nicht wirklich weiterhilft wie ich finde

http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/wiki/Skaven


----------



## KalTaron (11. September 2009)

Er meint wohl die Hrud. Das neue 40K AEquivalent zu den Ratten.
http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/wiki/Hrud


----------



## Apyrael (11. September 2009)

Waren die Hrud nicht eigentlich irgendein Xenos-Volk? Ich kann mich da an was erinnern, da tauchen Hrud-Krieger auf und werden als eigenständige Rasse mit eigenen Planeten genannt. Obwohl sich das natürlich geändert haben kann, GW hängt ja nicht so am eigenen Hintergrund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In den tiefen der Makrapolen hausen doch eigentlich nur Muties und Abschaum.

Tante Edit sagt erst den Link anklicken und dann posten...
ändert eigentlich auch nichts, war mir aber trotzdem neu.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (12. September 2009)

Apyrael schrieb:


> Waren die Hrud nicht eigentlich irgendein Xenos-Volk? Ich kann mich da an was erinnern, da tauchen Hrud-Krieger auf und werden als eigenständige Rasse mit eigenen Planeten genannt. Obwohl sich das natürlich geändert haben kann, GW hängt ja nicht so am eigenen Hintergrund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die hatte ich ja ganz vegressen, obschon ich die auch nur durchs blättern im Lecicanum richtig kannte und mal nen bild im regelbuch dritte edit gesehen habe, aber so sachen die nurmal in einem buch vorkommen oder nur als bild wirklich in der erinnerung vorhanden sind vergisst man ja recht fix^^. 

zur frage zurück müssen es ja wohl metamenschen, mutanten oder hrud sein, der nächste also bitte.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (14. September 2009)

Welcher Sm-Ordern traut keinen Psyoniker, bisauf eine ausnahme?


----------



## dark&chosen (14. September 2009)

ich hätte jetzt mal fix die world eaters angeführt aber die sind ja noch eine legion und trauen aus prinzip keinem psioniker weil khorne keine mag xD


----------



## sösebär (14. September 2009)

Ich würd sagen blood Angels oder Ultramarines aber so genau weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (15. September 2009)

Wäre richtig wenn ich nach CSM gefragt hätte.

Bei Blood Angels sag ich nurmal Mephiston und bei Ultramarines Tigurius^^.

Btw Hat dieser Orden keine eigenen Psioniker und ist Wohlmöglich der größt aller Orden, sprich wetaus mehr als 1000+ Member^^.


----------



## KalTaron (15. September 2009)

Die Bart Templars, aeh Black Templars.

Falls richtig, FFA.


----------



## Gunbart (15. September 2009)

Neue Frage: Was stahl der Erste Ordenspriester der Word Bearers dem Interex?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (16. September 2009)

Erebus stahl einen Kniebrachdolch.

welche legion schwor angeblich zuerst dem imperator ab?


----------



## Elrendel (16. September 2009)

Das müssten wohl die Night Lords gewesen sein oder. 

Falls richtig

Wer war deren Primarch und wie starb er?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (17. September 2009)

Night Haunter durch einen Assasine. aber dennoch leider falsch die Night Lords stelten sich erst auf Horus Seite....


----------



## TheUnforgiven01 (17. September 2009)

World Bearers unter ihrem bereits Korrumpierten Ordenspriester Erebus?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (18. September 2009)

TheUnforgiven01 schrieb:


> World Bearers unter ihrem bereits Korrumpierten Ordenspriester Erebus?



Richtig aber nicht unter erebus sondern unter logar ihrem primarchen, z.b. stehen im Buch Logar Formeln zur Dämonenbeschwören, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt in dem es Geschrieben wurde, kannte sich nur der Imperator mit Dämonen aus


----------



## TheUnforgiven01 (19. September 2009)

Wie hieß die Heilige Sabbat als erstes nach ihrer wiedergeburt bevor sie in den Körper der anderen einzog?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (20. September 2009)

TheUnforgiven01 schrieb:


> Wie hieß die Heilige Sabbat als erstes nach ihrer wiedergeburt bevor sie in den Körper der anderen einzog?



Sanian.

Welche Primarchen wurden in den Dämonenstand erhoben und wofür genau?


Falls die frage schonmal war, wieso wurde ein Kampfpanzer der Imperialen Armee nach dem primarchen der Space Wolves benannt?


----------



## Da_Profet (20. September 2009)

Die heilige hieß Sabbatine. Sanian war der Wirt, den sich die Heilige aussuchte, nachdem Sabbatine starb.

zu deiner Frage:

Fulgrim wurde belohnt, weil er einen Krieg mit den anderen Chaoslegionen provozierte
Angron wurde für die Gemetzel wärend des Bruderkrieges zu Dämonprinz erhoben
Pertuabo (kp warum er ein Dämon wurde)
Mortarion wurde ein Dämonenprinz, weil er nach dem Krieg noch unzählige Welten vernichtete, bevor er sich in den Wirbel des Chaos zurück zog
Magnus (keine Ahnung, warscheinlich wegen viel fies Psikräfte benutzen)
Lorgar (ebenfalls keine Ahnung)

ich stell mal keine neue Frage, weil ja noch einige Lücken zu füllen sind. Wer das macht, kann ja ne neue Frage stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Profet


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (22. September 2009)

FFA


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (22. September 2009)

FFA


----------



## Yanotoshi (22. September 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> FFA



würde ich wie folgt beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Falls die frage schonmal war, wieso wurde ein Kampfpanzer der Imperialen Armee nach dem primarchen der Space Wolves benannt?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (23. September 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> würde ich wie folgt beantworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meines Wissen gibt es keine offiziele Aussage dazu, die einzige sache die ich mal dazu gelesen habe war das es Leman Russ zu Ehren ist.

Könnte aber damit zusammenhängen das Leman Russ in der Eersten Edition noch ein Soldat(komandant der Imperialen Armee war und erst dann zum anführer der Spacewolfs durch den Imperator ernannt wurde.


----------

